# CO GSM Team 31 Brisbane



## zvoid (May 2, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm starting this thread for for all those 189 & 190 applicants who have been assigned or were previously assigned to a CO from team 31 Brisbane. Does anyone know how fast they are? How quick they are with respect to answering emails and question?


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

my co is from team 31 N. I mailed her a question and she replied me on the next Monday.


----------



## zvoid (May 2, 2013)

I didn't get any reply for over 13 days! They said that they will reply within 7 business days! 

I feel that there are very few people here allocated to this team!


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

Bumping this thread... guys anyone from Team 31? raise your hands.

All the guys from other teams are getting grants and there is no news from this team


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

I'm from team 31


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

They have been quite prompt with replying the emails and even stated that till the medicals results are not with her she can't do anything with application. They mentioned too that MOC is busy with Jan application and till then there will be no communication from team 31.


----------



## zvoid (May 2, 2013)

For me this is the third week without a reply! Not sure if this is a good sign or not.


----------



## gwittles (May 8, 2013)

*I am with N from team 31*

She told me that MOC was clearing medicals from January. But that they had asked them to work on PR Visa's so should be moving along.

I did my medicals on 18/4/2013 so I still have a long wait 

I don't know if medicals where referred or not... how can I know? will th CO send me a mail or is it just to wait?

It has been over 28 days since I got my CO and still no change on the site on documents requested... I uploaded them but still stands as requested...

Test of patients


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

^My CO clearly told me that the "Requested" status wont change. and the MOC was clearing meds of Dec. this was on 22Apr. So I guess we just have to wait.

From what I understood @pbuilder @rupinder.jit are also from Team 31. and everyone has got the same reply from their COs. starting to think that this team is referring meds for each and everyone... seriously, meds have become a mystery now.


----------



## pbuilder (Oct 21, 2012)

Anjalisham said:


> They have been quite prompt with replying the emails and even stated that till the medicals results are not with her she can't do anything with application. They mentioned too that MOC is busy with Jan application and till then there will be no communication from team 31.


Yes..some sort of time they are fine to response..in my case my co response very prompt in early time but now...in last time I send mail and don't got response in 2.5 weeks then I need to again mail her...and you know.. what answer came...it is impossible to them.. to answer each mail coz they are busy.
Ok, I agree they are busy but we are also in waiting, so its normal that, we also got question arise in our mind ..whats my case recent condition? However, in there automated generate mail said that they answer our mail in a week. so is that unwise or not to send quarries to them even they not replied after 2 weeks? 

I don't know this waiting game when get over....make crazy...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Hi it has happened!!!!! Got my grant today!!! I still can't believe it!!


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Today, I have emailed my CO about my medicals, let's see what she replies with. My CO works from Tuesday to Friday only.
Team 31 CO: VL.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

@gwittles and me are assigned to the same CO. gwittles, is there any update from your side on the evisa page status? Mine is still "Requested" and the link to "Organize your health" is active.

I am thinking about mailing the CO after 15th as it would be a month since she was assigned.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

I think if meds are referred then it may take 2 months


----------



## chengke (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi, my case was also allocated to team 31 on 6th May, and the initial of my co is E.
I had emailed her once on 6th May, no reply till now.

Wish all of us best luck!


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

madrag said:


> @gwittles and me are assigned to the same CO. gwittles, is there any update from your side on the evisa page status? Mine is still "Requested" and the link to "Organize your health" is active.
> 
> I am thinking about mailing the CO after 15th as it would be a month since she was assigned.


Got reply from my co, mailed her yesterday, my meds are cleared. Thank God!!!


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

rupinder.jit said:


> Got reply from my co, mailed her yesterday, my meds are cleared. Thank God!!!


So did the status change on the evisa page? seems that they need reminding about meds to speed up the process.


----------



## chengke (Apr 11, 2013)

rupinder.jit said:


> Got reply from my co, mailed her yesterday, my meds are cleared. Thank God!!!


You will get the golden mail soon.


----------



## AusExpat80 (Apr 10, 2013)

chengke said:


> Hi, my case was also allocated to team 31 on 6th May, and the initial of my co is E.
> I had emailed her once on 6th May, no reply till now.
> 
> Wish all of us best luck!


Hi chengke,

Even my CO is E. I have uploaded the requested documents on 9th. Hope to get the result soon. Good Luck to all of us


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

madrag said:


> So did the status change on the evisa page? seems that they need reminding about meds to speed up the process.


Nothing changes on eVisa page, my CO also told me don't do anything until unless she require any document, she let me know. 

I suggest, if you have uploaded all the required docs, then their is no need to login to that site.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

chengke said:


> You will get the golden mail soon.


Let's hope for the best, my guess is end of May.


----------



## chengke (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes, Let's hope for the best!


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Well to be honest when i was waiting for the grant I spent every morning day and night obsessing on the evisa page. As most ppl experience there normally was no change!!! But 8th may on the day of my grant was the first time that I had such a busy day that I forgot to check the website!!! So don't lose hope guys


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

^checking the page to find that there is no change is actually getting on my nerves


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

So don't check. You applied now just take your mind of it then. It's like watching water boil. Not going to boil faster while watching it.


----------



## AusExpat80 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Not Many from team 31 ?*

Hi Guys,

It seems there aren't many people who are assigned to this team. Its very quite and not many updates. Good Luck ! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

I feel this is slowest team.


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

MY CO is also from team 31. I have send the mail to my CO, but she hasnt replied at all.

I just wanted to know if they have received my medicals , however she didn't reply :-(

Not sure , how do i get this details now ..


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

this is the slowest team... so I think we should get slow too.


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

AusExpat80 ;chengke and Mine are the same CO.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

I have been assigned to team 31 from Brisbane, too. I emailed my CO today, hope to get an answer soon...
As for this team being the slowest - I have checked some other threads and people from other teams are also complaining, so I guess that just the way it is

Good luck everybody!


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

do let us know what your co says about meds status.


----------



## chengke (Apr 11, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> I have been assigned to team 31 from Brisbane, too. I emailed my CO today, hope to get an answer soon...
> As for this team being the slowest - I have checked some other threads and people from other teams are also complaining, so I guess that just the way it is
> 
> Good luck everybody!


whether or not this team is the slowest one remains a question, but i dont see many people get grant from it.

let us hope they could act a little bit faster, at least reply to us.

good luck to us!


----------



## gwittles (May 8, 2013)

chengke said:


> whether or not this team is the slowest one remains a question, but i dont see many people get grant from it.
> 
> let us hope they could act a little bit faster, at least reply to us.
> 
> good luck to us!


Guys
There is a phone # at the bottom of the original letter from ur CO.
I spoke to mine on the phone twice and she was nice and informative without giving any definite answers about a time frame.

There are times that they answer in that mail as well (10am till 2 pm) brisbane time


----------



## AusExpat80 (Apr 10, 2013)

gwittles said:


> Guys
> There is a phone # at the bottom of the original letter from ur CO.
> I spoke to mine on the phone twice and she was nice and informative without giving any definite answers about a time frame.
> 
> There are times that they answer in that mail as well (10am till 2 pm) brisbane time


Can you provide the initials of your CO?


----------



## gwittles (May 8, 2013)

the CO is N


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

gwittles said:


> the CO is N


Same here.


----------



## pokerfacelagoon (Apr 1, 2013)

My CO is AK from team 31 Brisbane. I sent her e-mail today, no reply as yet. Fingers crossed. 

Does anyone have AK as their CO here?

Pokerface


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

CO has an SLA of 7 working days to reply .




pokerfacelagoon said:


> My CO is AK from team 31 Brisbane. I sent her e-mail today, no reply as yet. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Does anyone have AK as their CO here?
> 
> Pokerface


----------



## pokerfacelagoon (Apr 1, 2013)

PPbad said:


> CO has an SLA of 7 working days to reply .


Good news, I have been granted Permanent Resident status today! :clap2: The whole process only took 2 weeks! Team 31 was speedy!


----------



## AusExpat80 (Apr 10, 2013)

pokerfacelagoon said:


> Good news, I have been granted Permanent Resident status today! :clap2: The whole process only took 2 weeks! Team 31 was speedy!


Congrats! Can you please let us know the initials of your CO?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

pokerfacelagoon said:


> Good news, I have been granted Permanent Resident status today! :clap2: The whole process only took 2 weeks! Team 31 was speedy!


congrats!!! 
It was really fast and Team31 WOW


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

pokerfacelagoon said:


> Good news, I have been granted Permanent Resident status today! :clap2: The whole process only took 2 weeks! Team 31 was speedy!


WOW!! Congrats... :clap2::clap2: I think that holds the speed record for team 31.


----------



## pokerfacelagoon (Apr 1, 2013)

Yea the CO is AK, team 31.. She was really friendly and lightening quick!

Good luck to all of you!

Pokerface


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow !!! Congrats. Time for next steps.. This is quiet fast from this team.




pokerfacelagoon said:


> Good news, I have been granted Permanent Resident status today! :clap2: The whole process only took 2 weeks! Team 31 was speedy!


----------



## pokerfacelagoon (Apr 1, 2013)

PPbad said:


> Wow !!! Congrats. Time for next steps.. This is quiet fast from this team.


Yes indeed, very quick!

I am going to get my medicare card, buy a property etc.. looking forward to my new life in Australia! 

Pokerface


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Way to go .. Enjoy !!!


pokerfacelagoon said:


> Yes indeed, very quick!
> 
> I am going to get my medicare card, buy a property etc.. looking forward to my new life in Australia!
> 
> Pokerface


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Just saw that some of the documents which the case officer requested for me and my dependent has changed to received.

I am sure that they are working on the file. i would reckon everyone with CO intial E to go and check there status. I just changed for me now .


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

PPbad said:


> Just saw that some of the documents which the case officer requested for me and my dependent has changed to received.
> 
> I am sure that they are working on the file. i would reckon everyone with CO intial E to go and check there status. I just changed for me now .


The status of my requested files changed yesterday when I uploaded them to "required" and now is "received". My CO is M. I am not sure if that means that somebody was working on the application (my CO hasn't still answered my email) or is it just the automatic thing of the system...


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Thats right cant make a judgement , but my gut feeling is that someone is working on it . 

1) becoz i have uploaded many document as soon i lodge my visa , it didnt change to received until the CO was assigned.

So i will go with my gut :tongue1:




JoannaAch said:


> The status of my requested files changed yesterday when I uploaded them to "required" and now is "received". My CO is M. I am not sure if that means that somebody was working on the application (my CO hasn't still answered my email) or is it just the automatic thing of the system...


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

PPbad said:


> Thats right cant make a judgement , but my gut feeling is that someone is working on it .
> 
> 1) becoz i have uploaded many document as soon i lodge my visa , it didnt change to received until the CO was assigned.
> 
> So i will go with my gut :tongue1:


Makes sense Have you finished medicals etc and just waiting for a grant now?


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah i have done with my medicals couple of weeks back , but my medicals are missing .

Have mailed the Co the receipt , but havent got any reply from her . So not sure what has to be done now .

From my side, everything is done . so i keeping my :fingerscrossed:


JoannaAch said:


> Makes sense Have you finished medicals etc and just waiting for a grant now?


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

PPbad said:


> Yeah i have done with my medicals couple of weeks back , but my medicals are missing .
> 
> Have mailed the Co the receipt , but havent got any reply from her . So not sure what has to be done now .
> 
> From my side, everything is done . so i keeping my :fingerscrossed:


I am sure you will get your grant soon! 
My husbands Health ID is missing, so the clinic can not attach his results... I have also emailed the CO and also - no answer...
Waiting is the worst part:/


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Absolutely waiting is the worst thing, i am sure i wouldn't get a response anymore in this week . So hoping to get some details in next week .



JoannaAch said:


> I am sure you will get your grant soon!
> My husbands Health ID is missing, so the clinic can not attach his results... I have also emailed the CO and also - no answer...
> Waiting is the worst part:/


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi all,
My case has assigned to a case officer from team 31 and she sent an email and wanted medical and form80. Accordingly, I'm going for medical check by the next couple of hours and try to complete form 80 by the next couple of days.
Does any one know how I will be informed with regard to medical status ?
Good luck everybody


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Sorry nobody ever informs you about the status of the Medicals! The CO may or may not answer if you email. But you will definite hear from the CO or Medi if there is something wrong. Mine had emailed me for PCC and Medi and confirmed receiving the pcc but informed me when she couldn't find it in the system. And lucky for me emailed me back after I inquired about my missing meds. So sorry it's just a waiting game.


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Joanna,

I spoke to the hospital where i did my medicals and informed them about my medicals link not disappeared.

So they were cordial and checked all the details w.r.t Form 26 and 160 and said that they would upload my documents once again .

Probably , you could also check this once again . also in the diac site , when you click on the organize your health check up , see if you get any UHID # when you try to open the referral letter or medical history . May be that will help to get the details on the UHID # .


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

PPbad said:


> Hi Joanna,
> 
> I spoke to the hospital where i did my medicals and informed them about my medicals link not disappeared.
> 
> ...


I just checked my referral letter. it has the ugly photo they took while conducting medical experiments on me. and the referral letter doesn't contain the test details like earlier. but not sure if my meds are finalized or referred or anything. but the health status is still "requested". I will wait for one more week and then ping my CO:boink::clock:


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

The requested status doesnt change as far as i Know, If they are following the protocols then they will have to change the status for the medicals as well.

Are u still able to see the organize the health check up link. then my suggestion is to call up the hospital and chk or send a mail to the CO that would be last option.

In my case , they said they have uploaded all the docs, but when i spoke to the doctor who took my medicals he said that my form 160 is not yet uploaded and it has to be done by the radiology dept . I strongly recommend you to follow up with the clinic.

Best of luck



madrag said:


> I just checked my referral letter. it has the ugly photo they took while conducting medical experiments on me. and the referral letter doesn't contain the test details like earlier. but not sure if my meds are finalized or referred or anything. but the health status is still "requested". I will wait for one more week and then ping my CO:boink::clock:


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

PPbad said:


> The requested status doesnt change as far as i Know, If they are following the protocols then they will have to change the status for the medicals as well.
> 
> Are u still able to see the organize the health check up link. then my suggestion is to call up the hospital and chk or send a mail to the CO that would be last option.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.  If nothing happens till next Friday, I will follow up with my CO.


----------



## gwittles (May 8, 2013)

madrag said:


> Same here.


Just spoke to her on the phone and she said that she is still getting medicals from january


----------



## pbuilder (Oct 21, 2012)

gwittles said:


> Just spoke to her on the phone and she said that she is still getting medicals from january


gwittles, what is your co initial?


----------



## chengke (Apr 11, 2013)

gwittles said:


> Just spoke to her on the phone and she said that she is still getting medicals from january


Hi, did your medicals get referred? why are your co waiting for medicals?

When did you get your co?


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

pbuilder said:


> gwittles, what is your co initial?


Team 31 Brisbane - N


----------



## pbuilder (Oct 21, 2012)

madrag said:


> Team 31 Brisbane - N


Thanks Madrag..My CO initial is VL and my baby's medical reffered on first week of january..still waiting..Hope to hear good news this week....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## chengke (Apr 11, 2013)

pbuilder said:


> Thanks Madrag..My CO initial is VL and my baby's medical reffered on first week of january..still waiting..Hope to hear good news this week....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


baby's medical got referred? on what ground? it has already been 3months, did you try phone your co? the wait is killing!
i wish you get grant soon!


----------



## pbuilder (Oct 21, 2012)

chengke said:


> baby's medical got referred? on what ground? it has already been 3months, did you try phone your co? the wait is killing!
> i wish you get grant soon!


Hi Chengke, Thanks, actually my daughter 6 years old and she is little bit hyperactive, may be very mild level autism, however..she now going mainstream school and developed her condition day by day.
The doctor and phychologist whos examin her for medical they report she is good and normal as they said. and they said me that its may be no problem for getting visa.
On that condition, we actually know that my daughter medical can be reffered and should be cleared soon as we submitted all detail phychological assessment report and clinical report and all are positive to us. In that position we are waiting since january..just one kind of pain.
End of this month, my visa application will be reached 6 month, I think in that short time they had no other option to grant our visa..thats why keep patience to the date.
Pray for us..after a such lot wait we eagerly expect a positive grant.


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi just saw this thread for TEAM 31...as i also have the same Team allocated TEAM 31, Brisbane, .....i guess i got a quick reply and co allotment in 20 days only....I have finished my medicals on last wednseday ...But one question my agent has given me form 26 and form 160 which is for medicals and xray...but doctor refused to fill it here in inida as he said it is all online now and we will submit result by tomorrow 12 noon for medicals and xray both...

Pls confirm if it is ok...or else what should i do...pls suggest...waiting for final pcc to come from uae on tuesday and hopefully i am done from my side in context to submission of all kinds of document....please answer my question above....


----------



## chengke (Apr 11, 2013)

pbuilder said:


> Hi Chengke, Thanks, actually my daughter 6 years old and she is little bit hyperactive, may be very mild level autism, however..she now going mainstream school and developed her condition day by day.
> The doctor and phychologist whos examin her for medical they report she is good and normal as they said. and they said me that its may be no problem for getting visa.
> On that condition, we actually know that my daughter medical can be reffered and should be cleared soon as we submitted all detail phychological assessment report and clinical report and all are positive to us. In that position we are waiting since january..just one kind of pain.
> End of this month, my visa application will be reached 6 month, I think in that short time they had no other option to grant our visa..thats why keep patience to the date.
> Pray for us..after a such lot wait we eagerly expect a positive grant.


OK, I understand now. I trust you will get your grant soon. Let us know when you get it.
All the best for your daughter.


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

AusExpat80 ;chengke are you getting reply from the CO. I mailed by CO with Initial E couple of weeks back , no reply.

I am asking you becoz we share the same CO.


----------



## AusExpat80 (Apr 10, 2013)

PPbad said:


> AusExpat80 ;chengke are you getting reply from the CO. I mailed by CO with Initial E couple of weeks back , no reply.
> 
> I am asking you becoz we share the same CO.


Hi PPbad,

No response as well. I doubt if she is in vacation . Hope to hear from her soon. I am kind of not thinking about it. I will wait until end of this month and then try to contact her if no response.


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Hi Madrag how's it going? Any response from the CO.? It's MM right?


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

^ I did not mail her yet. my CO is N. I will mail her this Friday as she usually replies to mails on Mondays. but @gwittles spoke to her and she told him that its still Jan medicals.


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks, but did she at all mail you . I am not sure about my medicals if she has received it .

Thats the worry for me and also want to know the status of medical, will call her up next monday probably , if no reply in this week.



AusExpat80 said:


> Hi PPbad,
> 
> No response as well. I doubt if she is in vacation . Hope to hear from her soon. I am kind of not thinking about it. I will wait until end of this month and then try to contact her if no response.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Today, I got reply from CO, e-mailed her yesterday, she is still waiting for IT ticket to get fixed.

"I will follow up on the IT issue tomorrow as this is all I am waiting on."


----------



## gwittles (May 8, 2013)

pbuilder said:


> gwittles, what is your co initial?


she is N


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

gwittles said:


> she is N


No, her initials are: VL Team 31 Brisbane


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

PPbad said:


> Thanks, but did she at all mail you . I am not sure about my medicals if she has received it .
> 
> Thats the worry for me and also want to know the status of medical, will call her up next monday probably , if no reply in this week.


I have also emailed my CO about medicals last week and she has not replied yet... The status for health evidence on my e-visa is still "requested" and my husbands link is still active. I have done my meds exactly one week ago.


----------



## chengke (Apr 11, 2013)

PPbad said:


> AusExpat80 ;chengke are you getting reply from the CO. I mailed by CO with Initial E couple of weeks back , no reply.
> 
> I am asking you becoz we share the same CO.


Nope, I have mailed her twice on 6th and 10th of May, no reply. I do advise you to phone her, I will do it later this month.

Please let us know what you get from her.


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

CO is the best person to clarify this. 

However , just check with the hospital if they have uploaded all the files, In my case they forgot to upload the form 160 and they did it on 17-may.

Unless we follow up no one will take interest in this.



JoannaAch said:


> I have also emailed my CO about medicals last week and she has not replied yet... The status for health evidence on my e-visa is still "requested" and my husbands link is still active. I have done my meds exactly one week ago.


----------



## chengke (Apr 11, 2013)

rupinder.jit said:


> Today, I got reply from CO, e-mailed her yesterday, she is still waiting for IT ticket to get fixed.
> 
> "I will follow up on the IT issue tomorrow as this is all I am waiting on."


what is the IT ticket?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

chengke said:


> what is the IT ticket?


When we log any complaint, we get complaint no, this is similar to IT ticket.


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Did u log any post lodging request ? or is it something else that i havent understood?



rupinder.jit said:


> When we log any complaint, we get complaint no, this is similar to IT ticket.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Has anybody tried logging into Electronic Application Status Inquiry (https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa)?
In the first email from CO it says that I can check the progress of my application there and I have seen a few members of this forum checking their statuses, but every time I try to access it the message "temporary unavailable" appears:/


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> Has anybody tried logging into Electronic Application Status Inquiry (https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa)?
> In the first email from CO it says that I can check the progress of my application there and I have seen a few members of this forum checking their statuses, but every time I try to access it the message "temporary unavailable" appears:/


I get the same error every time.


----------



## gwittles (May 8, 2013)

madrag said:


> I get the same error every time.


so do I and have been for a month


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

The last status my co gave me was on 22apr, so I mailed her today about the status of my application. lets see what she replies...


----------



## gwittles (May 8, 2013)

madrag said:


> The last status my co gave me was on 22apr, so I mailed her today about the status of my application. lets see what she replies...


I got the CO on the 10/4 so we will se how long it takes


----------



## chengke (Apr 11, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> Has anybody tried logging into Electronic Application Status Inquiry (https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa)?
> In the first email from CO it says that I can check the progress of my application there and I have seen a few members of this forum checking their statuses, but every time I try to access it the message "temporary unavailable" appears:/


I saw somebody said that link is no longer valid for 189/190 evisa, but it could serve those people with previous 175/176 subclass.

Did anybody try the Post-Lodgement Enquiry(Application Already Lodged - Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration),
or General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form (http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/gsm/post.htm) the links you can find in the automatically replied email from team 31.

The waiting is exhausting!


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Chengke,

I have submitted the form , i will keep you posted if i get any update.

Thanks



chengke said:


> I saw somebody said that link is no longer valid for 189/190 evisa, but it could serve those people with previous 175/176 subclass.
> 
> Did anybody try the Post-Lodgement Enquiry(Application Already Lodged - Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration),
> or General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form (General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form) the links you can find in the automatically replied email from team 31.
> ...


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

chengke said:


> I saw somebody said that link is no longer valid for 189/190 evisa, but it could serve those people with previous 175/176 subclass.
> 
> Did anybody try the Post-Lodgement Enquiry(Application Already Lodged - Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration),
> or General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form (General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form) the links you can find in the automatically replied email from team 31.
> ...


I thought that might be the case.
It's been 5 working days since I sent an email to my CO and still no answer. But the e-visa page has finally changed for my husband, the link for medicals now shows the health forms with his answers and it used to be just a list of clinics... Hopefully this means that they are working on the issue and will fix it soon...


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Did u log any post lodging request ? or is it something else that i havent understood?



rupinder.jit said:


> When we log any complaint, we get complaint no, this is similar to IT ticket.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

PPbad said:


> Did u log any post lodging request ? or is it something else that i havent understood?


It is not post lodgement request. When I lodged visa and received acknowledgement in that ack pdf my wife was issued bridging visa, which was incorrect, now CO have generated request in their system to fix this problem as offshore application cannot get BV only onshore does have it.


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh Ok Got you .



rupinder.jit said:


> It is not post lodgement request. When I lodged visa and received acknowledgement in that ack pdf my wife was issued bridging visa, which was incorrect, now CO have generated request in their system to fix this problem as offshore application cannot get BV only onshore does have it.


----------



## AusExpat80 (Apr 10, 2013)

PPbad said:


> Thanks, but did she at all mail you . I am not sure about my medicals if she has received it .
> 
> Thats the worry for me and also want to know the status of medical, will call her up next monday probably , if no reply in this week.


Hi PPBad,

No, I did not get any email. I tried to call her couple of times with no response. It went to voice mail. Let me know if you receive any communication. Good Luck !


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

gwittles said:


> I got the CO on the 10/4 so we will se how long it takes


she replied that the MOC working on Jan medicals and that I have to wait for some more time. she also said she will check my status every week with the MOC. Asked me not to mail her on the status as there is nothing I can do.


----------



## chengke (Apr 11, 2013)

AusExpat80 said:


> Hi PPBad,
> 
> No, I did not get any email. I tried to call her couple of times with no response. It went to voice mail. Let me know if you receive any communication. Good Luck !


You mean you can't reach her on phone? It seems that nobody can get feedback from our co(initial E). She don't reply email, and don't answer phone call. What should we do? Perhaps waiting is the only way.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

chengke said:


> You mean you can't reach her on phone? It seems that nobody can get feedback from our co(initial E). She don't reply email, and don't answer phone call. What should we do? Perhaps waiting is the only way.


Might be on vacation


----------



## chengke (Apr 11, 2013)

AusExpat80 said:


> Hi PPBad,
> 
> No, I did not get any email. I tried to call her couple of times with no response. It went to voice mail. Let me know if you receive any communication. Good Luck !


I had tried to call her just now, voice mail again. Either she is pretty busy or she is on vacation.

We can do nothing but waiting.


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

I also called her this morning. no response , now i am calling diac



chengke said:


> I had tried to call her just now, voice mail again. Either she is pretty busy or she is on vacation.
> 
> We can do nothing but waiting.


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

I called up DIAC. and they said they could not give the status of the medical, becoz it was just received.

Atleast , now i am sure that they have received the medicals.

Now , just have to wait and watch. :fingerscrossed:


PPbad said:


> I also called her this morning. no response , now i am calling diac


----------



## oz_dreams (Mar 9, 2013)

PPbad said:


> AusExpat80 ;chengke and Mine are the same CO.


Hi PPbad, chengke and AusExpat80,

I have the same CO sarting with "E".
Actually I am going through an agent. The agent wrote to her 3 days back but she has not replied.
I have done my Medicals on 15th and its been uploaded. I am waiting for the final GRANT now !


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

if there is some kind of feedback system for COs, I am sure this team will get pretty much negative feedback from all the applicants. by far the slowest team 

the silver lining for me is that my CO responds pretty much quickly with cold and hopeless replies.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

madrag said:


> if there is some kind of feedback system for COs, I am sure this team will get pretty much negative feedback from all the applicants. by far the slowest team
> 
> the silver lining for me is that my CO responds pretty much quickly with cold and hopeless replies.


My CO is just not replying at all I just hope that she is actually working on my application and not busy with something else:/

I also asked her for an extension in submitting the proof for functional English for my husband and I am not even sure if she agreed on it or not.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> My CO is just not replying at all I just hope that she is actually working on my application and not busy with something else:/
> 
> I also asked her for an extension in submitting the proof for functional English for my husband and I am not even sure if she agreed on it or not.


When you were assigned with the CO she will send a pdf in which you have details like case id,trn, etc... did you copy paste those lines while sending a mail. Also dont change the subject line. I quote those details and keep the subject line which has the CO name and trn and I get a reply almost immediately.


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome to the waiting club, specifically waiting for the response from CO



oz_dreams said:


> Hi PPbad, chengke and AusExpat80,
> 
> I have the same CO sarting with "E".
> Actually I am going through an agent. The agent wrote to her 3 days back but she has not replied.
> I have done my Medicals on 15th and its been uploaded. I am waiting for the final GRANT now !


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

You are lucky , not everybody here share the same vibes with the CO.



madrag said:


> When you were assigned with the CO she will send a pdf in which you have details like case id,trn, etc... did you copy paste those lines while sending a mail. Also dont change the subject line. I quote those details and keep the subject line which has the CO name and trn and I get a reply almost immediately.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

madrag said:


> When you were assigned with the CO she will send a pdf in which you have details like case id,trn, etc... did you copy paste those lines while sending a mail. Also dont change the subject line. I quote those details and keep the subject line which has the CO name and trn and I get a reply almost immediately.


Yeah, I did all that... Guess she is just not a responsive type. The only thing to do now is to wait:ranger: I will email her again next week, maybe she will be in better mood and will quickly answer.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> Yeah, I did all that... Guess she is just not a responsive type. The only thing to do now is to wait:ranger: I will email her again next week, maybe she will be in better mood and will quickly answer.


this time around, my co told me not to disturb her as she wants to spend time on applications rather than replying queries.
but then she assured me that she will check my status with MOC weekly.


----------



## pbuilder (Oct 21, 2012)

madrag said:


> this time around, my co told me not to disturb her as she wants to spend time on applications rather than replying queries.
> but then she assured me that she will check my status with MOC weekly.


Madrag..my co also reply same as about a month ago..i was really got embraced..i dont know why they can say such this..as they commit to reply within 7 days..but when 7 days gone over without reply..so definently we have right to ask them for reply...am i right or wrong? anyway, from till then i am just waiting ..i think they want just we waiting with anxiety ....so i felt ok..waiting..in my life i never done this type of waiting..boring most...:boxing::fingerscrossed:


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

^even I thought I would be in oz by august if my co is as fast as she replies to my mails, but then, I re adjusted my date line to end of this year. hope I celebrate new year under the fireworks of Sydney harbor. or, am I expecting too much from team31? :tongue1::tongue1:


----------



## pbuilder (Oct 21, 2012)

madrag said:


> ^even I thought I would be in oz by august if my co is as fast as she replies to my mails, but then, I re adjusted my date line to end of this year. hope I celebrate new year under the fireworks of Sydney harbor. or, am I expecting too much from team31? :tongue1::tongue1:


same as...


----------



## IVES (Mar 14, 2013)

hi guys,
i came across this post as i was searching for my CO team. i am from team 31 too. here's my timeline.

Apr 12 - Lodge Visa
Apr 27 - Allocated CO
May 11 - Meds Uploaded (current eVisa health link gone already)
May 14 - PCC (eVisa PCC status changed to received on May 17)

i emailed CO on the 14th that i have submitted requirements. i asked about meds status and emailed again on the 20th, still no reply up to now. 

hi Madrag, i assume we share the same CO, why did she said that MOC was processing Jan meds? was your meds referred? did CO inform you of the referral? 

how do we find out if our meds are okay, referred, finalised?

pls. do update us with your status.
thank you!


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

My CO finally answered my email today (7th working day since I emailed her)!:clap2:

She just said that she has our medical results and that she is waiting for them to be finalized... Does it mean they are referred? The clinic uploaded them just yesterday midday...

If somebody could answer IVES question - how to know the status of your medicals? Will the e-visa page change if they are referred?

For me the status is still "requested"...


----------



## chengke (Apr 11, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> My CO finally answered my email today (7th working day since I emailed her)!:clap2:
> 
> She just said that she has our medical results and that she is waiting for them to be finalized... Does it mean they are referred? The clinic uploaded them just yesterday midday...
> 
> ...


It's very nice to hear from co. What's your co's initial? 

You have to ask your co to know whether or not your medical is referred.

Wish you all the best!


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

chengke said:


> It's very nice to hear from co. What's your co's initial?
> 
> You have to ask your co to know whether or not your medical is referred.
> 
> Wish you all the best!


Thanks!
My CO is MM. She seems nice
She just said she is "awaiting final outcomes". In case there will be no update for a few days I will ask her whether they were referred. 

But is there any way to see that your meds have been finalized on the e-visa page? Like status change for health evidence or the link is gone?


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

IVES said:


> hi Madrag, i assume we share the same CO, why did she said that MOC was processing Jan meds? was your meds referred? did CO inform you of the referral?


Last month immediately after confirming that my meds are uploaded, I mailed her about the "requested" status. she then told me that they were processing December results and the requested status wont change. Now after a month when I mailed her again about the status. she tells me that they are still processing jan meds and I have to wait for a while. but she also said she will check my status weekly with MOC. hence I am assuming that my meds are referred. not sure why. the doctor asked me to take a fasting blood sugar test during my meds test. later when I checked the reports that were shared by the hospital, they were well within the normal range.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

madrag said:


> Last month immediately after confirming that my meds are uploaded, I mailed her about the "requested" status. she then told me that they were processing December results and the requested status wont change. Now after a month when I mailed her again about the status. she tells me that they are still processing jan meds and I have to wait for a while. but she also said she will check my status weekly with MOC. hence I am assuming that my meds are referred. not sure why. the doctor asked me to take a fasting blood sugar test during my meds test. later when I checked the reports that were shared by the hospital, they were well within the normal range.


yeah, I guess that means referral as the CO is checking with MOC...
Can you still see the "organize your medicals" link on your e-visa? If yes, can you see your picture there?


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> yeah, I guess that means referral as the CO is checking with MOC...
> Can you still see the "organize your medicals" link on your e-visa? If yes, can you see your picture there?


yes and yes.


----------



## IVES (Mar 14, 2013)

madrag said:


> yes and yes.


i wonder what's the difference between the eVisa link still present for some and gone already for the others? is there a significance to that?

thank you.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

IVES said:


> i wonder what's the difference between the eVisa link still present for some and gone already for the others? is there a significance to that?
> 
> thank you.


I red in "Merged medical questions" thread that if you can see your link even though your results were uploaded some time ago and if there is your picture taken at the clinic visible it means the meds are referred.

I doubt that it is anything official, by might be a partly/mostly true...


----------



## IVES (Mar 14, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> I red in "Merged medical questions" thread that if you can see your link even though your results were uploaded some time ago and if there is your picture taken at the clinic visible it means the meds are referred.
> 
> I doubt that it is anything official, by might be a partly/mostly true...


hi joanna, 
thank you for your reply. i'll try to search that thread too. all the best on our applications.


----------



## IVES (Mar 14, 2013)

madrag said:


> Last month immediately after confirming that my meds are uploaded, I mailed her about the "requested" status. she then told me that they were processing December results and the requested status wont change. Now after a month when I mailed her again about the status. she tells me that they are still processing jan meds and I have to wait for a while. but she also said she will check my status weekly with MOC. hence I am assuming that my meds are referred. not sure why. the doctor asked me to take a fasting blood sugar test during my meds test. later when I checked the reports that were shared by the hospital, they were well within the normal range.



thank you madrag.. please do post updates on your application.


----------



## chengke (Apr 11, 2013)

I had phoned my co just now, voice mail again. So I called DIAC to know I have to wait, if co need anything, she would contact me, and she is quite busy dealing many cases. I have to wait her to look into my case again after supplying requested documents.

But they said our medicals are find, don't need to worry about that, which is the only good news. So wait, do nothing but waiting.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

chengke said:


> I had phoned my co just now, voice mail again. So I called DIAC to know I have to wait, if co need anything, she would contact me, and she is quite busy dealing many cases. I have to wait her to look into my case again after supplying requested documents.
> 
> But they said our medicals are find, don't need to worry about that, which is the only good news. So wait, do nothing but waiting.


I also have CO from team 31. Initials is "JC". Looks like your case is similar to mine. When did you submit all your docs? I submitted my last PCC on 17 May. Havent heard anything from CO since then.


----------



## chengke (Apr 11, 2013)

pearljam said:


> I also have CO from team 31. Initials is "JC". Looks like your case is similar to mine. When did you submit all your docs? I submitted my last PCC on 17 May. Havent heard anything from CO since then.


The initial of my co is E, I have submitted the requested documents on 10th May. I have emailed her twice and phoned her several times, no response yet.

Good luck to you!


----------



## IVES (Mar 14, 2013)

chengke said:


> The initial of my co is E, I have submitted the requested documents on 10th May. I have emailed her twice and phoned her several times, no response yet.
> 
> Good luck to you!



Mine is N. My clinic uploaded meds in eHealth on 11th May and I uploaded PCC in eVisa on 14th May. I noticed my status in eVisa for PCC changed to received on 17th May. I emaild my CO twice and got no response as well. 

Pls. do update us with your status guys.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## IVES (Mar 14, 2013)

chengke said:


> I had phoned my co just now, voice mail again. So I called DIAC to know I have to wait, if co need anything, she would contact me, and she is quite busy dealing many cases. I have to wait her to look into my case again after supplying requested documents.
> 
> But they said our medicals are find, don't need to worry about that, which is the only good news. So wait, do nothing but waiting.


Hi Chengke,
Can you please share the number you used to contact diac? Are they able to verify the status of the meds? If yes, then I'm thinking of calling them too while I'm waiting for my CO's response. Thanks a lot.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

IVES said:


> Mine is N. My clinic uploaded meds in eHealth on 11th May and I uploaded PCC in eVisa on 14th May. I noticed my status in eVisa for PCC changed to received on 17th May. I emaild my CO twice and got no response as well.
> 
> Pls. do update us with your status guys.
> Thanks a lot.


The other thing is I dont have login and password to check my status (agent didnt provide) so I just login to VEVO to check the status. How reliable is VEVO to check the status? I mean will it get updated as soon as I have the grant or is there some lag?


----------



## IVES (Mar 14, 2013)

pearljam said:


> The other thing is I dont have login and password to check my status (agent didnt provide) so I just login to VEVO to check the status. How reliable is VEVO to check the status? I mean will it get updated as soon as I have the grant or is there some lag?


Hi Pearljam,
I'm sorry but I'm not quite familiar with Vevo. I'm doing my applications by myself and I have only used eVisa link to lodge online, upload attachments, and check status. Maybe others here can provide you advice. Thanks!


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

IVES said:


> Hi Pearljam,
> I'm sorry but I'm not quite familiar with Vevo. I'm doing my applications by myself and I have only used eVisa link to lodge online, upload attachments, and check status. Maybe others here can provide you advice. Thanks!


Thanks IVES. Just to confirm I use this VEVO link to check the status: https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/evo/start.do?actionType=firstPartyQuery


----------



## chengke (Apr 11, 2013)

IVES said:


> Hi Chengke,
> Can you please share the number you used to contact diac? Are they able to verify the status of the meds? If yes, then I'm thinking of calling them too while I'm waiting for my CO's response. Thanks a lot.


Hi IVES, the DIAC phone number:+611300364613. You have to wait 10-15min before you get through, tell the operator you can't get anything from your co, and ask about the status of your medicals. 

Prepare the TRN number before making the phone call.

Hopefully you would get it. Good luck!


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Great to hear that they gave the info.

When did you do your medicals , so that i could also call up DIAC and check for the status once again.

Looks like the CO wouldnt reply this week also 



chengke said:


> I had phoned my co just now, voice mail again. So I called DIAC to know I have to wait, if co need anything, she would contact me, and she is quite busy dealing many cases. I have to wait her to look into my case again after supplying requested documents.
> 
> But they said our medicals are find, don't need to worry about that, which is the only good news. So wait, do nothing but waiting.


----------



## IVES (Mar 14, 2013)

chengke said:


> Hi IVES, the DIAC phone number:+611300364613. You have to wait 10-15min before you get through, tell the operator you can't get anything from your co, and ask about the status of your medicals.
> 
> Prepare the TRN number before making the phone call.
> 
> Hopefully you would get it. Good luck!



Thank you so much Chengke!


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

Team 31 seems slow compared to some other teams.


----------



## chengke (Apr 11, 2013)

PPbad said:


> Great to hear that they gave the info.
> 
> When did you do your medicals , so that i could also call up DIAC and check for the status once again.
> 
> Looks like the CO wouldnt reply this week also


Whether or not they give you what you need is really up to individual operator and how you ask. We finished our medicals on 7th Apr, before I got the co.

Our dear co is really busy, I hope she should look into our cases again after the 28 days request period finishes.


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Chengke for the details. 

So you must be getting your grant soon 




chengke said:


> Whether or not they give you what you need is really up to individual operator and how you ask. We finished our medicals on 7th Apr, before I got the co.
> 
> Our dear co is really busy, I hope she should look into our cases again after the 28 days request period finishes.


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

IVES said:


> Mine is N. My clinic uploaded meds in eHealth on 11th May and I uploaded PCC in eVisa on 14th May. I noticed my status in eVisa for PCC changed to received on 17th May. I emaild my CO twice and got no response as well.
> 
> Pls. do update us with your status guys.
> Thanks a lot.


I think we have the same case officer....mine is also initial with N...you think it is ok to call them on the no. thy provided to check the status n if thy need anything else...my medicals submitted on 17th May and PCC also submitted....i hope thy approve all the cases fast...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hi all,

I have our visa grant today...our CO ...MM...has worked at lightening speed...documents where uploaded 26/04, my medical completed 20/05 , grant today.

Hang in there....Your Golden ticket will come


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

monty83 said:


> I think we have the same case officer....mine is also initial with N...you think it is ok to call them on the no. thy provided to check the status n if thy need anything else...my medicals submitted on 17th May and PCC also submitted....i hope thy approve all the cases fast...:fingerscrossed:


seems we are four guys waiting on the same CO. me, gwittles and you both guys.


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats and thats really a lightening speed.



Judy&Rob said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have our visa grant today...our CO ...MM...has worked at lightening speed...documents where uploaded 26/04, my medical completed 20/05 , grant today.
> 
> Hang in there....Your Golden ticket will come


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

Judy&Rob said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have our visa grant today...our CO ...MM...has worked at lightening speed...documents where uploaded 26/04, my medical completed 20/05 , grant today.
> 
> Hang in there....Your Golden ticket will come


Hey, congrats. :clap2::clap2:

finally a grant from team 31 after so many days.


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hang in there...I did speak to her on the phone to clarify if I needed a medical,( i had one on the 457 last feb ) she was lovely, I must admit I was wary of ringing as it says...to only contact via email....but I have no doubt if ppls applications are straight forward, you will get your visa....and if things need checking out she will being doing her utmost to speed the process along


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

MM was mine and quite good and efficient . Congratulations


----------



## srikat (Jan 27, 2013)

Our CO is from Team 31 as well.

The PDF attached to email that we received on May 4th says:



> Timeframe for response
> You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter. Please send your response to me using the contact details provided in the section "Contacting GSM Brisbane" below.


Until today we did not realize that FBI, US clearance is needed for the secondary applicant (that is, for myself). I initiated that process only today and it's going to take 6 to 8 weeks to get that.

My question is: Is it sufficient if we send an email to CO explaining the same and requesting her to wait until we get the result of Police Clearance?


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

srikat said:


> Our CO is from Team 31 as well.
> 
> The PDF attached to email that we received on May 4th says:
> 
> ...


Shoot a mail to the CO right away explaining the situation. I am sure she should be okay. And you also have a documented correspondence about the situation.


----------



## chengke (Apr 11, 2013)

PPbad said:


> Thanks Chengke for the details.
> 
> So you must be getting your grant soon


Thanks, mate. Good luck to all of us!


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

No News again this morning. The wait is killlllling me!


----------



## IVES (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Guys, I received the grant this morning! from Team 31!
My CO said she just came back from a leave that's why the grant was just sent today.
If case is straightforward, then grant should be very soon. 

Thank you for answering my queries.
Good luck to all of you guys waiting!

April 12 - Lodged online application
April 27 - Allocated CO and requested for PCC and Meds
May 11 - Clinic uploaded Meds
May 14 - Uploaded PCC on eVisa
May 28 - Visa Grant


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

IVES said:


> Hi Guys, I received the grant this morning! from Team 31!
> My CO said she just came back from a leave that's why the grant was just sent today.
> If case is straightforward, then grant should be very soon.
> 
> ...


Thats Good news! Awesome...:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## gwittles (May 8, 2013)

IVES said:


> Hi Guys, I received the grant this morning! from Team 31!
> My CO said she just came back from a leave that's why the grant was just sent today.
> If case is straightforward, then grant should be very soon.
> 
> ...


Hey thats great


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

IVES said:


> Hi Guys, I received the grant this morning! from Team 31!
> My CO said she just came back from a leave that's why the grant was just sent today.
> If case is straightforward, then grant should be very soon.
> 
> ...


wow, congrats. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## chengke (Apr 11, 2013)

IVES said:


> Hi Guys, I received the grant this morning! from Team 31!
> My CO said she just came back from a leave that's why the grant was just sent today.
> If case is straightforward, then grant should be very soon.
> 
> ...


Great news. Congratulations mate. :clap2::clap2::clap2:

It seems that co with initial N, MM and AK are very responsive. Our dear co (initial E) where are you? Please act a little bit faster. We are all waiting for you- PPbad, AusExpat80, Farbod, oz_dreams.


----------



## IVES (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you so much guys!
My CO is very nice, it should not be a problem to make a follow up. 

Good luck again guys!


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats IVES.

Guys i am slowing seeing this team waking up 



IVES said:


> Hi Guys, I received the grant this morning! from Team 31!
> My CO said she just came back from a leave that's why the grant was just sent today.
> If case is straightforward, then grant should be very soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

PPbad said:


> Congrats IVES.
> 
> Guys i am slowing seeing this team waking up


I am hoping that I get to see grant email one morning when I wake up


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

I just got to know from my agent that my medicals have been referred to MOC for clearance. I did my meds on 19 April so looks like it wont be finalized anytime soon. Actually now I can relax a bit since I wont expect it anytime soon.


----------



## ashadi (Feb 4, 2013)

IVES said:


> Hi Guys, I received the grant this morning! from Team 31!
> My CO said she just came back from a leave that's why the grant was just sent today.
> If case is straightforward, then grant should be very soon.
> 
> ...


:clap2::clap2::clap2:Many Congratultions IVES :clap2::clap2::clap2:. 
My CO is also N. Hope I also see grant letter soon...


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

IVES said:


> Hi Guys, I received the grant this morning! from Team 31!
> My CO said she just came back from a leave that's why the grant was just sent today.
> If case is straightforward, then grant should be very soon.
> 
> ...


Congrats! My case is also straightforward as I am not claiming any points for work experience so I am hoping for a quick grant too!


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

pearljam said:


> I just got to know from my agent that my medicals have been referred to MOC for clearance. I did my meds on 19 April so looks like it wont be finalized anytime soon. Actually now I can relax a bit since I wont expect it anytime soon.


My meds are referred too. They were uploaded on 15th apr. When i mailed my co N, she said it will take time.


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

I hope the morning comes soon for you pearljam! Good luck


----------



## gwittles (May 8, 2013)

*WOW I got my VISA*

So at 6 this morning I check my mail and nothing... nothing out of the ordinary... same as for the last month or so... I did my medicals on the 18-apr-2013... last week I found out that DIAC only got them on the 7-may by mail.
Then just before I leave for work I look again and BOOM my VISA is there!!!
Way to go N from team 31.
Time line is as follows.
16/10/2012- Vetassess submitted
21/02/2013 - Vetassess positive as Intensive Care Paramedic 
8/11/2012 IELTS - 8.5 score
27-2-2013 EOI for 190 submitted and South Australia SS requested
19/03/2013- SS granted
28/03/2013- IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received
4/4/2013- police clearance ordered
18/4/2013 medical done
29/05/2013 - VISA Granted


----------



## ashadi (Feb 4, 2013)

gwittles said:


> So at 6 this morning I check my mail and nothing... nothing out of the ordinary... same as for the last month or so... I did my medicals on the 18-apr-2013... last week I found out that DIAC only got them on the 7-may by mail.
> Then just before I leave for work I look again and BOOM my VISA is there!!!
> Way to go N from team 31.
> Time line is as follows.
> ...


Congratulations gwittles:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## pbuilder (Oct 21, 2012)

gwittles said:


> So at 6 this morning I check my mail and nothing... nothing out of the ordinary... same as for the last month or so... I did my medicals on the 18-apr-2013... last week I found out that DIAC only got them on the 7-may by mail.
> Then just before I leave for work I look again and BOOM my VISA is there!!!
> Way to go N from team 31.
> Time line is as follows.
> ...


Congrates..


----------



## chengke (Apr 11, 2013)

gwittles said:


> So at 6 this morning I check my mail and nothing... nothing out of the ordinary... same as for the last month or so... I did my medicals on the 18-apr-2013... last week I found out that DIAC only got them on the 7-may by mail.
> Then just before I leave for work I look again and BOOM my VISA is there!!!
> Way to go N from team 31.
> Time line is as follows.
> ...


congratulations,mate.

I am very excited to see somebody can get grant from team 31 everyday!

Hope we could get our grant soon.


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

MY Co is from 31.. and he is not what I would call prompt.. infact to 3 of my emails I have had only one reply. But he was very kind enough to spend time with me on the phone to explain what needed to be done. I uploaded all my docs 2 weeks back on 14/5 but recvd a mail from him on 27/5 asking for form 80's which I resent within 2 hours. My friend though had a completely different and superfast experience back in Feb.. I guess the time of the year and the number of applications makes a huge difference.


----------



## chengke (Apr 11, 2013)

arun.madhavan81 said:


> MY Co is from 31.. and he is not what I would call prompt.. infact to 3 of my emails I have had only one reply. But he was very kind enough to spend time with me on the phone to explain what needed to be done. I uploaded all my docs 2 weeks back on 14/5 but recvd a mail from him on 27/5 asking for form 80's which I resent within 2 hours. My friend though had a completely different and superfast experience back in Feb.. I guess the time of the year and the number of applications makes a huge difference.


Hi, mate. You co is very nice actually. Our co never reply our emails, we can't get her on phone calls, voice mail always. I have emailed her twice on 6th and 10th May. I trust others with the same co, PPbad, AusExpat80, Farbod, oz_dreams, have the same situation. What are you doing, our dear co.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

gwittles said:


> So at 6 this morning I check my mail and nothing... nothing out of the ordinary... same as for the last month or so... I did my medicals on the 18-apr-2013... last week I found out that DIAC only got them on the 7-may by mail.
> Then just before I leave for work I look again and BOOM my VISA is there!!!
> Way to go N from team 31.
> Time line is as follows.
> ...


Many many congrats. :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Great news. Team 31 is waking up


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

madrag said:


> My meds are referred too. They were uploaded on 15th apr. When i mailed my co N, she said it will take time.


welcome to the waiting club mate



Anjalisham said:


> I hope the morning comes soon for you pearljam! Good luck


Looks like it gonna take a while since meds referred


----------



## chengke (Apr 11, 2013)

Just now my wife told me that I should learn how to wait patiently, and enjoy this wait. So I will give a try, and I trust my big day will come eventually someday. My co is doing her best to process our applications. 

Let me wait with power and faith.

Good luck to everybody, let's wait for our big days.


----------



## vivekshankar13 (Mar 11, 2013)

chengke said:


> Hi, mate. You co is very nice actually. Our co never reply our emails, we can't get her on phone calls, voice mail always. I have emailed her twice on 6th and 10th May. I trust others with the same co, PPbad, AusExpat80, Farbod, oz_dreams, have the same situation. What are you doing, our dear co.


Hi All,
I also share the same CO 
I applied for 189 on 22-Apr-2013, and got my first (and only communication) from the CO on 4-May-2013 asking for additional documents - since then I have mailed her twice without any response.

I was not sure what is happening, and now I have stumbled upon a brotherhood of those waiting for her response .

Regards,
Vivek


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats ... on the greeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttt news



gwittles said:


> So at 6 this morning I check my mail and nothing... nothing out of the ordinary... same as for the last month or so... I did my medicals on the 18-apr-2013... last week I found out that DIAC only got them on the 7-may by mail.
> Then just before I leave for work I look again and BOOM my VISA is there!!!
> Way to go N from team 31.
> Time line is as follows.
> ...


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Could you let us know your CO initial , hope the waiting club here doesnt share the same CO.

Specifically the CO who doesnt even bother to respond to the email. 

There are quiet a few who share the same situtation.



vivekshankar13 said:


> Hi All,
> I also share the same CO
> I applied for 189 on 22-Apr-2013, and got my first (and only communication) from the CO on 4-May-2013 asking for additional documents - since then I have mailed her twice without any response.
> 
> ...


----------



## vivekshankar13 (Mar 11, 2013)

PPbad said:


> Could you let us know your CO initial , hope the waiting club here doesnt share the same CO.
> 
> Specifically the CO who doesnt even bother to respond to the email.
> 
> There are quiet a few who share the same situtation.


As I mentioned, its E 
I sincerely hope she is on vacation, which would hopefully explain her lack of response


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

My mistake i overlooked that .

Anyhow , we have all been trying to call her this whole week and i even tried calling her last week but no response.

I have mailed her on 9 may and 14 , but no response till now .

I am planning to call diac on friday if i dont get any response by friday morning.



vivekshankar13 said:


> As I mentioned, its E
> I sincerely hope she is on vacation, which would hopefully explain her lack of response


----------



## chengke (Apr 11, 2013)

vivekshankar13 said:


> Hi All,
> I also share the same CO
> I applied for 189 on 22-Apr-2013, and got my first (and only communication) from the CO on 4-May-2013 asking for additional documents - since then I have mailed her twice without any response.
> 
> ...


Hi, Vivek. Welcome to the waiting club. It looks like our team is getting bigger.


----------



## pbuilder (Oct 21, 2012)

I just call my co and luckily got her, I want to know about my condition of my case, as my daughter medical was reffered at 3 rd jan, till then i am wait.
My co inform me, As she know, In 2nd May Medical officer correspondent me about my daughter medical (may be for edical undertaken). But I still not get any response from any medical officer, so I said my co that, no i didn't got any correspondence from Madical officer.
Then she said, she again nock them about that issue. she also said some sentence but i am not clear understand, cause her accent not clear to me, as all know abt the aussie accent. 
Anyway, why Medical officer further correspondent me? have anyone any idea?:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Changed CO from Team 34 to Team 31*

Hi Guys

I am another new member of Team 31. Just now I have received an email from a new CO KD from Team 31 who has taken over my CASE as my existing CO (BD, T34) has taken a new position in DIAC. Do anyone has same CO ? Please share if you know anything.


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow.. looking at some of the comments above im quite pleased with my CO...
He wrote back once and also answered my call..
I think they are just heavily burdened right now... but the wait sure is killing..!!!
My co's initial is JC..


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Called up DIAC this morning , came to know that the CO would look into the requested documents only after 2 weeks of receiving it .

Anyhow , some respite is that Meds are finalized for my spouse and daughter.


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

So is 2 weeks like the standard time or specific to ur case?


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

2 weeks in the standard time and i got that clarified from the operator.

This two weeks is from the due date which the CO has given to submit the doc.



arun.madhavan81 said:


> So is 2 weeks like the standard time or specific to ur case?


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

damm.. its like watching ur nails grow...


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

madrag said:


> seems we are four guys waiting on the same CO. me, gwittles and you both guys.


Hi....just wondering if no answer comes in few days shall i call the CO or may be medicals are being reffred...do thy inform us if thy are forwarding our medicals for further checking which i hope should nt be the case....

pls pls ....god do it fast...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Call up DIAC # +611300364613, they informed me the status today.




monty83 said:


> Hi....just wondering if no answer comes in few days shall i call the CO or may be medicals are being reffred...do thy inform us if thy are forwarding our medicals for further checking which i hope should nt be the case....
> 
> pls pls ....god do it fast...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## gwittles (May 8, 2013)

Guys all I can say is that Im happy that Im not playing the waiting game anymore... even though mine came through very quickly


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

JUST GOT A PHONE CALL.....from my agent VISA GRANTED>>>>>>>i cannot...belive this......tears are coming out of happiness....family is in india at the moment...i dnt no what to write.....I just dnt know thank thank you evryone....


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

TEAM 31 you r the best....N...ur the best....i cannot expect anything faster then this.....god i love u..i lov u....pls give visa approval fast to evryone...


----------



## chengke (Apr 11, 2013)

PPbad said:


> 2 weeks in the standard time and i got that clarified from the operator.
> 
> This two weeks is from the due date which the CO has given to submit the doc.


The co requested on 6th May, and the due date will finish on 4th June. According to your info, our co will look into our case again after two weeks 4th June, that's 25th June.

It's a long time to wait, anyway, hope it works. 

I wish co could look into my case soon.

Thanks for your info. Good luck!


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow Congrats ... Just now i was mailing you check the status with DIAC and now you are saying that you have got the Grant.

It is big day for you ...



monty83 said:


> TEAM 31 you r the best....N...ur the best....i cannot expect anything faster then this.....god i love u..i lov u....pls give visa approval fast to evryone...


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

yes i was calling DIAC menwhile call came from agent that your VISA IS GRANTED,,,,thank you thank you so much....just pray hard////u r all in my prayers...may evryone should get the visa fast


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Is anybody assigned with CO with initials DC from Brisbane team 31?


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

monty83 said:


> TEAM 31 you r the best....N...ur the best....i cannot expect anything faster then this.....god i love u..i lov u....pls give visa approval fast to evryone...


Congrats monty :clap2::clap2: party time :clap2:


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

monty83 said:


> JUST GOT A PHONE CALL.....from my agent VISA GRANTED>>>>>>>i cannot...belive this......tears are coming out of happiness....family is in india at the moment...i dnt no what to write.....I just dnt know thank thank you evryone....


Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## ashadi (Feb 4, 2013)

monty83 said:


> yes i was calling DIAC menwhile call came from agent that your VISA IS GRANTED,,,,thank you thank you so much....just pray hard////u r all in my prayers...may evryone should get the visa fast


Many Many Congratulations:clap2::clap2::clap2:

It has been learnt that you lodged your VISA through agent. I also did same, but my agent isn't giving any info to me and when I asked him to call DIAC and check status he is not ready to do so. Can you please suggest is it safe for me to call DIAC and know status of my file ?


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

I dont think they will talk to you if you have gone thru an agent...
A friend of mine had the same issue back in Feb..
But you can sure try ur luck. All the Best!!!


----------



## Mishael_Hassan (Jun 1, 2013)

My Case officer's intial, NA. Seems this the slowest team. I sent 3 emails, did not receive reply any of them.


----------



## ashadi (Feb 4, 2013)

Mishael_Hassan said:


> My Case officer's intial, NA. Seems this the slowest team. I sent 3 emails, did not receive reply any them.


I am also having same CO, can you please share your timeline.


----------



## Mishael_Hassan (Jun 1, 2013)

Lodge App: 27 Mar -2013 CO : 10 Apr- 2013 ,PCC: 10 Apr- 2013 Med: 10 Apr- 2013 Grant - Waiting


----------



## ashadi (Feb 4, 2013)

Mishael_Hassan said:


> Lodge App: 27 Mar -2013 CO : 10 Apr- 2013 ,PCC: 10 Apr- 2013 Med: 10 Apr- 2013 Grant - Waiting


Hope we get our grant soon.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*CO KD, Team 31*

Hi Guys

Is there anyone who has CO initial KD from Team 31 ?


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

IVES said:


> Hi Guys, I received the grant this morning! from Team 31!
> My CO said she just came back from a leave that's why the grant was just sent today.
> If case is straightforward, then grant should be very soon.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

Lodge: 27th March 2013
CO aollocate: 14th May 2013
Medical: 18th May 2013
grant ?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

ashadi said:


> Many Many Congratulations:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> It has been learnt that you lodged your VISA through agent. I also did same, but my agent isn't giving any info to me and when I asked him to call DIAC and check status he is not ready to do so. Can you please suggest is it safe for me to call DIAC and know status of my file ?


With me also this thing happen where my agent was dealying some things or not follwoing up. During my assesment it was my call to vetassess which discovered that my result already dispatched and never delivred due to some misscommunication b/w postal service then i told agent to re-apply.
But you have the full right to call DIAC and check the status only thing is any written communication will be made to agen email as we nominated them but if you know your transaction no., file no and other visa applicationd etails you can call and check . At the end of the day its you case...
One advice: try to be calm and pateint with agent , you knwo our papers are in there hand sometime they get annoyed and can do some cheap things of keeping you result with them or delaying submission of papaers.....


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Is there anyone who has CO initial KD from Team 31 ?


Hi buddies.................little bit worried that there is no one in CO KD T31 ? No voice is raised ! Confused man ..................I am alone for KD in Team 31


----------



## ashadi (Feb 4, 2013)

monty83 said:


> With me also this thing happen where my agent was dealying some things or not follwoing up. During my assesment it was my call to vetassess which discovered that my result already dispatched and never delivred due to some misscommunication b/w postal service then i told agent to re-apply.
> But you have the full right to call DIAC and check the status only thing is any written communication will be made to agen email as we nominated them but if you know your transaction no., file no and other visa applicationd etails you can call and check . At the end of the day its you case...
> One advice: try to be calm and pateint with agent , you knwo our papers are in there hand sometime they get annoyed and can do some cheap things of keeping you result with them or delaying submission of papaers.....


Thank you so much. My agent is actually frightening me that if I call them there directly they might cause some issue and if that happens then my agent said we will not be held responsible. So I am afraid to call DIAC.


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

New week has started , hope we get some good news from our CO - E


----------



## AusExpat80 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Got a reply from E*

Hi,

I finally got a reply. She has requested for all the 8 years pay slips and / or tax documents as proof of employment. I think I will have to struggle to get some of the payslips. :doh::doh:. 

Anybody heard about such things? Any ideas what can be done if I am not able to provide the documents of one of my old companies?


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

ashadi said:


> Thank you so much. My agent is actually frightening me that if I call them there directly they might cause some issue and if that happens then my agent said we will not be held responsible. So I am afraid to call DIAC.


your agent is just scaring you. many people here called up their COs about the status and got answers. Ideally COs don't want anyone disturbing them but disturbing them once in a month should be okay  anyways CO cannot reject your application solely based on the reason that you called him/her to ask for status. So just make a call and clear up the confusion.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

AusExpat80 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I finally got a reply. She has requested for all the 8 years pay slips and / or tax documents as proof of employment. I think I will have to struggle to get all the documents. :doh::doh:.
> 
> Anybody heard about such things? Any ideas what can be done if I am not able to provide the documents of one of my old companies?


You can provide salary slip, Form 16, Acknowledgement of ITR, bank statement.


----------



## ashadi (Feb 4, 2013)

madrag said:


> your agent is just scaring you. many people here called up their COs about the status and got answers. Ideally COs don't want anyone disturbing them but disturbing them once in a month should be okay  anyways CO cannot reject your application solely based on the reason that you called him/her to ask for status. So just make a call and clear up the confusion.



Thanks madrag. I will surely call DIAC by tomorrow.


----------



## ashadi (Feb 4, 2013)

AusExpat80 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I finally got a reply. She has requested for all the 8 years pay slips and / or tax documents as proof of employment. I think I will have to struggle to get some of the payslips. :doh::doh:.
> 
> Anybody heard about such things? Any ideas what can be done if I am not able to provide the documents of one of my old companies?


In my case since my first employment was before 5 years I was not having salary slips and even they use to keep Tax document with them were not handing it over to employee so I wrote self explanatory letter to CO explaining situation and in my case bank statement was also not possible because I had to close account since I am not residing in India since 5 years. But I have provided all payslips and bank statements for last 5 years.


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Tax acknowledgment would be the ideal proof.

Check if you could reach your companies for the proof of consolidated payslip , if that is possible.

Check if they could give you a bonafide of your experience and payslip in a letter.



AusExpat80 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I finally got a reply. She has requested for all the 8 years pay slips and / or tax documents as proof of employment. I think I will have to struggle to get some of the payslips. :doh::doh:.
> 
> Anybody heard about such things? Any ideas what can be done if I am not able to provide the documents of one of my old companies?


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

On an other note, Are you claiming more than 8 years of exp. May be thats the reason the CO has asked for all payslips.



AusExpat80 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I finally got a reply. She has requested for all the 8 years pay slips and / or tax documents as proof of employment. I think I will have to struggle to get some of the payslips. :doh::doh:.
> 
> Anybody heard about such things? Any ideas what can be done if I am not able to provide the documents of one of my old companies?


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

AusExpat80 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I finally got a reply. She has requested for all the 8 years pay slips and / or tax documents as proof of employment. I think I will have to struggle to get some of the payslips. :doh::doh:.
> 
> Anybody heard about such things? Any ideas what can be done if I am not able to provide the documents of one of my old companies?


one method is to download Form26AS. it provides the details like company name, salary credited and tax deducted at source (TDS). but these TDS documents are available only for the past 5 years. more info at www.tdscpc.gov.in

for older companies, you will have to find a way. all the best.


----------



## chengke (Apr 11, 2013)

AusExpat80 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I finally got a reply. She has requested for all the 8 years pay slips and / or tax documents as proof of employment. I think I will have to struggle to get some of the payslips. :doh::doh:.
> 
> Anybody heard about such things? Any ideas what can be done if I am not able to provide the documents of one of my old companies?


Good to know you got the reply. It seems that our dear co is back to work on our cases. Is that the second request or the first one? What did she ask the first time when she emailed you?

Our co-E, requested translated tax document from me on 6th May. 

I suggest you try all the best to get payslip, tax, bank statement, anything can support your work experience.

Good luck.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Sleeping ...............*

Hi Guys

No response from this team.................No CO ..............No applicants ...............Everybody of this team is sleeping ......................Great ...............


----------



## kolut (Feb 7, 2013)

*Dusan M*

My Timeline

IELTS 03/09/2011: R7.5 L8.5 W7 S7; 
VETASSESS applied: 09/01/13; VETASSESS positive: 26/03/13; 
Vic SS applied 05/04/2013; positive: 12/04/2013; 
Lodged (190): 24/04/2013; 
CO: 11/05;
Medicals: 21/05; 
PCC: 23/05; 
Grant???


----------



## chengke (Apr 11, 2013)

kolut said:


> My Timeline
> 
> IELTS 03/09/2011: R7.5 L8.5 W7 S7;
> VETASSESS applied: 09/01/13; VETASSESS positive: 26/03/13;
> ...


Hi,mate. What is the initial of your co?


----------



## think_tomorrow (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi folks, 

It would be appreciated if someone might help me.

I am a silent user of this forum. Today first time since I applied my visa on 20th Jan my co has contacted me. Co is from team 31 and requested me to submit Indian pcc only as previous one has expired. When I check my status online it shows TRIM.

please what does this status mean and how long it takes to receive grant.

Thanks in advance. 
Cheers! !!


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

think_tomorrow said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> It would be appreciated if someone might help me.
> 
> ...


Depends on the CO. Usually if everything is in order you should get your visa in a week. But again it totally depends on your CO. Team 31 the slowest of all. All the best.


----------



## ROY2013 (May 23, 2013)

ashadi said:


> In my case since my first employment was before 5 years I was not having salary slips and even they use to keep Tax document with them were not handing it over to employee so I wrote self explanatory letter to CO explaining situation and in my case bank statement was also not possible because I had to close account since I am not residing in India since 5 years. But I have provided all payslips and bank statements for last 5 years.


Hi Ashadi,

Is that a common thing that you will asked to provide all payslips/tax papers for the the entire work experience? In your case I can see that you have submitted only for last 5 years. What happened then? Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Team 31 / Team 33*

Today when I email in Team 33, I received two acknowledgements from Team 31 and Team 33. Does it mean they are same team but two different email ID ? However, I have so tens that a new CO is allocated from Team 31 / Team 33 after about six months .............


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

No Change in status. Nothing is happening from this team.

I think our CO has gone into dormant state . This is very frustrating and annoying ....


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Long Holiday again in Brisbane and Adelaide*

Due to Queen’s Birthday, 10th June is closed except WA. So a long holiday is coming again for waiting granted applicant. One hour is painful whereas one day is so upsetting, Since couple of weeks, few applicant have received grant letter, however hope more applicant will be settled on next week.


----------



## monty83 (Oct 5, 2012)

madrag said:


> Depends on the CO. Usually if everything is in order you should get your visa in a week. But again it totally depends on your CO. Team 31 the slowest of all. All the best.


I belive its a combination of our luck and the way we submitted papers...I f evrything is in order they should not delay our case..My case after submission of documents 
CO Allocated: in 19 days (on 06th May) & replied to arrange medicals, PCC & as per them one of my experience was missing in 28 days (till 03rd June) which i wrote back to tell them to cross check my exeprience as i have already submitted document then they didnt reply..
Finally on 27/May i submitted PCC and on 29th VISA GRANT Came..i will say TEAM 31 is ok n quiet fast...
Lets pray evry1 should get reply asap...


----------



## chengke (Apr 11, 2013)

I finally got reply from my co-E after mailing her three times. She told me that she was very very busy and appolied for replying so late. In her reply she said our medicals and pcc are fine, and she is currently reviewing the last of my work experience documents, which I supplied on 10th May as requested.

I hope I could get some good news from her after this holiday.


----------



## ashadi (Feb 4, 2013)

ROY2013 said:


> Hi Ashadi,
> 
> Is that a common thing that you will asked to provide all payslips/tax papers for the the entire work experience? In your case I can see that you have submitted only for last 5 years. What happened then? Please let me know. Thanks.


Hello Roy2013,

I had submitted self declaration letter stating that I don't have details and on that CO haven't contacted me or forced me to submit details of those missing years pay slip and tax documents. Hope they have accepted it.


----------



## oz_dreams (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi All,
Finally our dearest CO (E) replied to mail (through Agent) and confirmed that the medicals are received and she will do the final review of my application early next week.

So guys I am also hoping for some good news next week. Lets see. Keeping fingers crosed.


----------



## chengke (Apr 11, 2013)

oz_dreams said:


> Hi All,
> Finally our dearest CO (E) replied to mail (through Agent) and confirmed that the medicals are received and she will do the final review of my application early next week.
> 
> So guys I am also hoping for some good news next week. Lets see. Keeping fingers crosed.


Good luck!
I hope we all can get what we want in the next week after this holiday.


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Co -E replied to me too ...... Finallly


----------



## bjtamuli (Oct 26, 2012)

oz_dreams said:


> Hi All,
> Finally our dearest CO (E) replied to mail (through Agent) and confirmed that the medicals are received and she will do the final review of my application early next week.
> 
> So guys I am also hoping for some good news next week. Lets see. Keeping fingers crosed.


Good luck..

ANZSCO:224712,IELTS:7.5,VET:03/05/13,EOI/SS:03/22/13,SA Invite:04/24/13,DIAC:05/31/13,PCC:NY,CO:NY


----------



## vivekshankar13 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Reply from CO*

Hi guys,
Even I got a reply from my CO (E).
In my last email I had asked her whether she has received our medical reports and Form 80s or not - because these links are still active. She has replied on Friday that she has received my medical results and other requested documents. No other information on whether anything else is pending, or how much more time it will take .

Not sure if it means our medicals are clear or not, but hoping for the best next week. Good luck to you all too!

Cheers,
Vivek


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

@vivek,nwhen did you get your medical tests? can you post your timeline?

btw, just checked my application. "that link" disappeared.


----------



## vivekshankar13 (Mar 11, 2013)

madrag said:


> @vivek,nwhen did you get your medical tests? can you post your timeline?
> 
> btw, just checked my application. "that link" disappeared.



Hi Madrag,
I got my medical tests completed on 01-May-2013.

My medical link has always been active - when I tried to book my medical tests through that link, it was showing medical centers in Japan even though I was in Sydney, so I booked directly with a local medical center. Even today the link still shows Japanese medical centers!!

"That link" may disappear sometimes, but that could be due to a system issue. I would suggest check it a day later to confirm, or better still, confirm with the CO if s/he has received your reports.

Cheers,
Vivek


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks like it is the standard response. Becoz this is the same details that she has mailed me too

There was no update on anything else.




vivekshankar13 said:


> Hi guys,
> Even I got a reply from my CO (E).
> In my last email I had asked her whether she has received our medical reports and Form 80s or not - because these links are still active. She has replied on Friday that she has received my medical results and other requested documents. No other information on whether anything else is pending, or how much more time it will take .
> 
> ...


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi mates,
I sent all required documents to my dear CO on 29th of May and she replied on 6th of Jun and clearly it was her respond within 7 working days as they said
She said that she will continue to process the application and will advise if there is anything else that she requires from me.
Keeping fingers crosed


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

chengke said:


> I finally got reply from my co-E after mailing her three times. She told me that she was very very busy and appolied for replying so late. In her reply she said our medicals and pcc are fine, and she is currently reviewing the last of my work experience documents, which I supplied on 10th May as requested.
> 
> I hope I could get some good news from her after this holiday.


Good Luck Chengke:fingerscrossed:
I hope to receive good news from you and other mates :clap2:


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

oz_dreams said:


> Hi All,
> Finally our dearest CO (E) replied to mail (through Agent) and confirmed that the medicals are received and she will do the final review of my application early next week.
> 
> So guys I am also hoping for some good news next week. Lets see. Keeping fingers crosed.


Good luck mate:fingerscrossed:


----------



## chengke (Apr 11, 2013)

*Finally Got grant from CO-E*

Finally, finally, I got grant from dearest CO-E, this noon, around 13:40 australian local time. I did not expect anything today, since it's a holiday, the Queen's holiday. In my previous email to her, I wish her a happy holiday. Today she replied me, said some co have to work today, and she finished our case, and send me best wishes for life in Australia. 

So I totally changed my perspective, co-E is really nice, she approved my case and emailed me and congratulates me. She told me she got loads of cases to deal with everyday, it's the reason why she replied our previous email late. So guys we should be thankful to have such a nice co.

PPbad, AusExpat80, Farbod, oz_dreams, all the applicants in this team, I wish all of you could get your grant soon. Victory is not far, hold on.
:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

chengke said:


> Finally, finally, I got grant from dearest CO-E, this noon, around 13:40 australian local time. I did not expect anything today, since it's a holiday, the Queen's holiday. In my previous email to her, I wish her a happy holiday. Today she replied me, said some co have to work today, and she finished our case, and send me best wishes for life in Australia.
> 
> So I totally changed my perspective, co-E is really nice, she approved my case and emailed me and congratulates me. She told me she got loads of cases to deal with everyday, it's the reason why she replied our previous email late. So guys we should be thankful to have such a nice co.
> 
> ...


Very very happy to know your grant notice. Congrats ...............


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

Guys...... Visa Approved!!!! Got the mail this morning.. Exactly 2 months after lodging the visa and 1 month after the CO was assigned... Thank you Team 31 ... Thank you JC.. All the best to all!!! Keep the Faith...!!


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

arun.madhavan81 said:


> Guys...... Visa Approved!!!! Got the mail this morning.. Exactly 2 months after lodging the visa and 1 month after the CO was assigned... Thank you Team 31 ... Thank you JC.. All the best to all!!! Keep the Faith...!!


Happy to know you grant. Since morning, I have noticed three grant from Brisbane team. Two from Team 31 and One from Team 34. Great ..............Congrats


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

arun.madhavan81 said:


> Guys...... Visa Approved!!!! Got the mail this morning.. Exactly 2 months after lodging the visa and 1 month after the CO was assigned... Thank you Team 31 ... Thank you JC.. All the best to all!!! Keep the Faith...!!


Congratulations mate and best wishes for next steps!

When did you complete your medical and was it reffered? Did you have dependents with your application?

Thanks


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

chengke said:


> Finally, finally, I got grant from dearest CO-E, this noon, around 13:40 australian local time. I did not expect anything today, since it's a holiday, the Queen's holiday. In my previous email to her, I wish her a happy holiday. Today she replied me, said some co have to work today, and she finished our case, and send me best wishes for life in Australia.
> 
> So I totally changed my perspective, co-E is really nice, she approved my case and emailed me and congratulates me. She told me she got loads of cases to deal with everyday, it's the reason why she replied our previous email late. So guys we should be thankful to have such a nice co.
> 
> ...



Hey chengke, 
congrats pal:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
I wish the best for you and your family and I hope we get ours grant soon:fingerscrossed:


----------



## chengke (Apr 11, 2013)

Farbod said:


> Hey chengke,
> congrats pal:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> I wish the best for you and your family and I hope we get ours grant soon:fingerscrossed:


Thanks, you will get it soon. 

Best wishes!


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

arun.madhavan81 said:


> Guys...... Visa Approved!!!! Got the mail this morning.. Exactly 2 months after lodging the visa and 1 month after the CO was assigned... Thank you Team 31 ... Thank you JC.. All the best to all!!! Keep the Faith...!!


happy to hear that 
congrats mate and wish you the best :clap2:


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats Chengke. .. Its a party time .. enjoy your day ...

So whats the next plan mate ?


chengke said:


> Finally, finally, I got grant from dearest CO-E, this noon, around 13:40 australian local time. I did not expect anything today, since it's a holiday, the Queen's holiday. In my previous email to her, I wish her a happy holiday. Today she replied me, said some co have to work today, and she finished our case, and send me best wishes for life in Australia.
> 
> So I totally changed my perspective, co-E is really nice, she approved my case and emailed me and congratulates me. She told me she got loads of cases to deal with everyday, it's the reason why she replied our previous email late. So guys we should be thankful to have such a nice co.
> 
> ...


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats Arun... 



arun.madhavan81 said:


> Guys...... Visa Approved!!!! Got the mail this morning.. Exactly 2 months after lodging the visa and 1 month after the CO was assigned... Thank you Team 31 ... Thank you JC.. All the best to all!!! Keep the Faith...!!


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Farbod said:


> happy to hear that
> congrats mate and wish you the best :clap2:


Hi Farbod

What is your time line, CO and VISA class ?


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

arun.madhavan81 said:


> Guys...... Visa Approved!!!! Got the mail this morning.. Exactly 2 months after lodging the visa and 1 month after the CO was assigned... Thank you Team 31 ... Thank you JC.. All the best to all!!! Keep the Faith...!!





chengke said:


> Finally, finally, I got grant from dearest CO-E, this noon, around 13:40 australian local time. I did not expect anything today, since it's a holiday, the Queen's holiday. In my previous email to her, I wish her a happy holiday. Today she replied me, said some co have to work today, and she finished our case, and send me best wishes for life in Australia.
> 
> So I totally changed my perspective, co-E is really nice, she approved my case and emailed me and congratulates me. She told me she got loads of cases to deal with everyday, it's the reason why she replied our previous email late. So guys we should be thankful to have such a nice co.
> 
> ...


@arun.madhavan81 and @chengke, congrats guys! so many grants today. party time :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Hi Farbod
> 
> What is your time line, CO and VISA class ?


Hi mirza,
SC 489
Lodge : 27/03/13
PCC: 03/04/2013
CO: 14/05/2013 
Medical: 18/05/2013
Grant :ranger:


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Farbod said:


> Hi mirza,
> SC 489
> Lodge : 27/03/13
> PCC: 03/04/2013
> ...


Oh I see. But why your processing is slow In am confused as u are in 489. It should be faster then others ..............Who is your CO from Team 31 ?


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Oh I see. But why your processing is slow In am confused as u are in 489. It should be faster then others ..............Who is your CO from Team 31 ?


Somehow,
But please be informed that I sent all required documents such as form 80 on 29/05/2013

CO: Team 31 (E)


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Congrats" when's the big move?


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Chenkge

Congratulations!!! Yes the CO 31 are nice !!!


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

arun.madhavan81 said:


> Guys...... Visa Approved!!!! Got the mail this morning.. Exactly 2 months after lodging the visa and 1 month after the CO was assigned... Thank you Team 31 ... Thank you JC.. All the best to all!!! Keep the Faith...!!


Congrats Arun! I have the same CO. Meds referred so still waiting.


----------



## oz_dreams (Mar 9, 2013)

chengke said:


> finally, finally, i got grant from dearest co-e, this noon, around 13:40 australian local time. I did not expect anything today, since it's a holiday, the queen's holiday. In my previous email to her, i wish her a happy holiday. Today she replied me, said some co have to work today, and she finished our case, and send me best wishes for life in australia.
> 
> So i totally changed my perspective, co-e is really nice, she approved my case and emailed me and congratulates me. She told me she got loads of cases to deal with everyday, it's the reason why she replied our previous email late. So guys we should be thankful to have such a nice co.
> 
> ...


c o n g r a t u l a t i o n s !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Refereed to Security Assessment*

Hi Friends

This morning my CO informed me that my application is subject to further security assessment and has been referred to an external agency. This process can take up to 12 months to finalize. I am really frustrated after getting this massage but nothing to do without waiting. Have anybody ideas how long it will take time ? 

As a a Bangladeshi, no one can avoid this security check .....................funny ................


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

the g mail came. got the grant. :first::first::first: Thanks everyone for support you guys 've been awesome. you guys have been awesome.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

madrag said:


> the g mail came. got the grant. :first::first::first: Thanks everyone for support you guys 've been awesome. you guys have been awesome.


Congrats .....................


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

madrag said:


> the g mail came. got the grant. :first::first::first: Thanks everyone for support you guys 've been awesome. you guys have been awesome.


congratulation mate 
who was your CO ?


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Congratulations mate and best wishes for next steps!
> 
> When did you complete your medical and was it reffered? Did you have dependents with your application?
> 
> Thanks


Yes I have my wife and kid on the application. Meds were done when I lodged the application. The link came up on the Evisa tool almost the next day so took a print and went to Ruby Hall in pune..


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats Madrag .... its the time to relax.



madrag said:


> the g mail came. got the grant. :first::first::first: Thanks everyone for support you guys 've been awesome. you guys have been awesome.


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

oz_dreams said:


> c o n g r a t u l a t i o n s !!!!!!!!!!!!


Hi mate,
As chengke said seemingly we have the same CO. How is your case progress?


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

Farbod said:


> congratulation mate
> who was your CO ?


My CO was NJ. earlier mails she communicated with me using first name only. she was pretty prompt to my email queries.


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

We now face an anxious wait


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Absolutely , everyday checking mail morning, afternoon and evening . This is quiet killing me .


Farbod said:


> We now face an anxious wait


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

arun.madhavan81 said:


> Yes I have my wife and kid on the application. Meds were done when I lodged the application. The link came up on the Evisa tool almost the next day so took a print and went to Ruby Hall in pune..


Hi arun.madhavan81 who was your CO and would you please let me know about your VISA sub class?


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

PPbad said:


> Absolutely , everyday checking mail morning, afternoon and evening . This is quiet killing me .


our situation is comparable.
we are still waiting for our dear CO-E:ranger:
Why doesn't she send us the approval email ?


----------



## think_tomorrow (Feb 28, 2013)

This team is really really slow ...like sloth.


----------



## ashadi (Feb 4, 2013)

PPbad said:


> Absolutely , everyday checking mail morning, afternoon and evening . This is quiet killing me .


Don't worry Golden Mail will reach your inbox.


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

Farbod said:


> Hi arun.madhavan81 who was your CO and would you please let me know about your VISA sub class?


CO initials were JC and class was 190...


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

PPbad said:


> Absolutely , everyday checking mail morning, afternoon and evening . This is quiet killing me .


I only check my email first thing in the morning and every 10sec till 9:30am (5:30pm in Australia)  I emailed my CO on Monday and as always she is taking her time to reply:/ And only 2 weeks are left till July...

Has anybody been able to get some information by calling DIAC? I would like to know when to expect the grant - in a few days or in a few months...


----------



## think_tomorrow (Feb 28, 2013)

Last week my co asked me to submit pcc which I did on 11th June Monday and today I got an email from health strategies that my medical has been finalized and linked to the visa application. still I can see "TRIM" status against pcc in evisa page. 

Anyone could tell me how much time co takes to give me outcome? 

Thanks.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

think_tomorrow said:


> Last week my co asked me to submit pcc which I did on 11th June Monday and today I got an email from health strategies that my medical has been finalized and linked to the visa application. still I can see "TRIM" status against pcc in evisa page.
> 
> Anyone could tell me how much time co takes to give me outcome?
> 
> Thanks.


If your meds are finalized then you are good to go, have you submitted your PCC ?


----------



## think_tomorrow (Feb 28, 2013)

rupinder.jit said:


> If your meds are finalized then you are good to go, have you submitted your PCC ?


Yup I have already submitted on 11th June Monday as well I have sent it to my co through email.


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

think_tomorrow said:


> Last week my co asked me to submit pcc which I did on 11th June Monday and today I got an email from health strategies that my medical has been finalized and linked to the visa application. still I can see "TRIM" status against pcc in evisa page.
> 
> Anyone could tell me how much time co takes to give me outcome?
> 
> Thanks.


Anytime now.. All the best...


----------



## think_tomorrow (Feb 28, 2013)

arun.madhavan81 said:


> Anytime now.. All the best...


Thanks mate. Appreciated


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

think_tomorrow said:


> Last week my co asked me to submit pcc which I did on 11th June Monday and today I got an email from health strategies that my medical has been finalized and linked to the visa application. still I can see "TRIM" status against pcc in evisa page.
> 
> Anyone could tell me how much time co takes to give me outcome?
> 
> Thanks.


Which email you used to inquire about the stats of your meds? The health.strategies(at)immi.gov.au? I sent them 2 emails asking about the status of my meds but they have not replied...


----------



## think_tomorrow (Feb 28, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> Which email you used to inquire about the stats of your meds? The health.strategies(at)immi.gov.au? I sent them 2 emails asking about the status of my meds but they have not replied...


Yeah same one I used. I sent them an email on 30th May and today morning I got a reply from them about status of medical.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

think_tomorrow said:


> Yeah same one I used. I sent them an email on 30th May and today morning I got a reply from them about status of medical.


I have emailed them on 28 May... Maybe they only reply when the medicals are finalized (not to write to many emails in the mean time)? 
I am sure you will be getting your visa very very soon now!


----------



## think_tomorrow (Feb 28, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> I have emailed them on 28 May... Maybe they only reply when the medicals are finalized (not to write to many emails in the mean time)?
> I am sure you will be getting your visa very very soon now!


Thanks.

I am sure you will get also reply soon. .and yeah VISA GRANT as well...


----------



## Ambe (Dec 27, 2012)

madrag said:


> My CO was NJ. earlier mails she communicated with me using first name only. she was pretty prompt to my email queries.


Hey..

Congrats !! When are you moving? 

Your visa type was 189 right? Can you tell me when you had your medicals submitted and when is ur initial entry date?


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

think_tomorrow said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I am sure you will get also reply soon. .and yeah VISA GRANT as well...


The health strategies just replied that I have to ask my CO for the information on my medicals status:/ maybe I will call my CO or just DIAC and find out this way...


----------



## think_tomorrow (Feb 28, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> The health strategies just replied that I have to ask my CO for the information on my medicals status:/ maybe I will call my CO or just DIAC and find out this way...


Finally you have heard something from health department. Only your co can tell what's happening with your medical and application now.

No worries at all, hope you will hear good news so soon. .keep faith in god and stay positive. Wish you a best luck ..(-:


----------



## think_tomorrow (Feb 28, 2013)

God grace....got grant today (-:


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Oaoooooooooooooo.................Congrats


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

think_tomorrow said:


> God grace....got grant today (-:


Congrats buddy :clap2::clap2:


----------



## think_tomorrow (Feb 28, 2013)

madrag said:


> Congrats buddy :clap2::clap2:


Thanks mate.


----------



## oz_dreams (Mar 9, 2013)

think_tomorrow said:


> God grace....got grant today (-:


CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!
All the best for new life in AUS


----------



## think_tomorrow (Feb 28, 2013)

oz_dreams said:


> CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!
> All the best for new life in AUS


Thanks mate.


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

think_tomorrow said:


> God grace....got grant today (-:


Congratulation mate and wish you all the best :clap2::clap2:
May I ask you about your CO name and about your time line?
I'll be thankful if you let us know about your visa sub class as well


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

oz_dreams said:


> CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!
> All the best for new life in AUS


Hi mate,
these moments would kill me
whats your opinion about this silence?
why doesn't she tell us anything with regard to our case ?


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

think_tomorrow said:


> God grace....got grant today (-:


Congratulations!


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

I couldnt resist myself from calling DIAC and she said that CO would only reply to any queries and she said once she does the Initial assessment then it would take 3 more weeks.

I thought that the intial assessment is done before hand and then CO asks for the requested docs . 

I think we are in no man's land.



Farbod said:


> Hi mate,
> these moments would kill me
> whats your opinion about this silence?
> why doesn't she tell us anything with regard to our case ?


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Congratulations think_tomorrow. Could you please let us know your CO Initial 

Atleast some thing moving in this team .


----------



## think_tomorrow (Feb 28, 2013)

Eoi submitted in 3rd week of Oct 2012
Got VIC SS:10th Jan '13
Application: 20th Jan
Medical:26th march
Co -ks allocated in Feb but first contacted me on 6th June for pcc.
Medical finalized: 10th June
Pcc submitted: 10th June
Visa granted: 14th June.


----------



## think_tomorrow (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks a lot fellas..


----------



## sco_cal (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi All

Although i've been reading these forums and all of your stories for a while now, i've never posted anything. But today I wanted to share some good news with you...grant letter was received this morning from CO-E of Brisbane Team 31!

We are so happy with the news and can't wait to make the move 

Here is our timeline for info

EOI submitted: 01/04/13
Invitation/App Lodged: 22/04/13
Co Appointed/Docs requested: 30/04/13
Meds done: 15/05/13
PCC: 16/05/13
Meds uploaded 20/05/13
Grant: 14/06/13
lane: late 2013/early 2014

Not sure if meds were referred or not as one set were received on the day they were uploaded but the other was waiting to be "finalised", so we had prepared for a long wait after reading some of the stories of the backlog.

Anyway, good luck to everyone else still waiting!


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

sco_cal said:


> Hi All
> 
> Although i've been reading these forums and all of your stories for a while now, i've never posted anything. But today I wanted to share some good news with you...grant letter was received this morning from CO-E of Brisbane Team 31!
> 
> ...


Congrats :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

sco_cal said:


> Hi All
> 
> Although i've been reading these forums and all of your stories for a while now, i've never posted anything. But today I wanted to share some good news with you...grant letter was received this morning from CO-E of Brisbane Team 31!
> 
> ...


congratulations:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Guys:

Today is one of the memorable days in my life. Today, by the grace of the almighty ALLAH, I have become permanent resident (NSW nominated 190) of my dream country, Australia. I should mention that, this would not have been possible with the help of this forum and all nice members (everybody) of this forum. I have processed everything myself and my timeline is:

Occupation: 233311
IELTS: Feb'12
CDR applied/outcome: July'12/Nov'12
NSW SS applied/approval: Nov'12/Apr'13
EVisa lodged: Apr'13
PCC+Medical: May'13
Visa grant: Today
Team: Brisbane 31
I have never been contacted by my case officer (DC) before this grant notification.

Please pray for me and my family for the next steps so that we can become success and fulfill our dream.

Thanks and wish you all get your grants very soon.

ils2_fly


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

ils2_fly said:


> Guys:
> 
> Today is one of the memorable days in my life. Today, by the grace of the almighty ALLAH, I have become permanent resident (NSW nominated 190) of my dream country, Australia. I should mention that, this would not have been possible with the help of this forum and all nice members (everybody) of this forum. I have processed everything myself and my timeline is:
> 
> ...


congratulations and wish you and your family the best:clap2:


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

ils2_fly said:


> Guys:
> 
> Today is one of the memorable days in my life. Today, by the grace of the almighty ALLAH, I have become permanent resident (NSW nominated 190) of my dream country, Australia. I should mention that, this would not have been possible with the help of this forum and all nice members (everybody) of this forum. I have processed everything myself and my timeline is:
> 
> ...


congrats buddy :clap2::clap2:


----------



## AusExpat80 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello guys,

Finally received the grant. Quite happy and relieved 
Good luck to all the guys !!


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Thanks Farbod & Madrag!


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

madrag said:


> congrats buddy :clap2::clap2:





AusExpat80 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Finally received the grant. Quite happy and relieved
> Good luck to all the guys !!


Thanks mate!


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

AusExpat80 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Finally received the grant. Quite happy and relieved
> Good luck to all the guys !!


Congrats mate!


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

AusExpat80 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Finally received the grant. Quite happy and relieved
> Good luck to all the guys !!


congratulations buddy:clap2:
would you please let us know about your timeline, and subclass?
seemingly we have the same CO, but I'm still waiting for her approval


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Guys:
> 
> Today is one of the memorable days in my life. Today, by the grace of the almighty ALLAH, I have become permanent resident (NSW nominated 190) of my dream country, Australia. I should mention that, this would not have been possible with the help of this forum and all nice members (everybody) of this forum. I have processed everything myself and my timeline is:
> 
> ...


Congrats my country man. I am really happy to know the great news. Best of luck


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

ils2_fly said:


> Guys:
> 
> Today is one of the memorable days in my life. Today, by the grace of the almighty ALLAH, I have become permanent resident (NSW nominated 190) of my dream country, Australia. I should mention that, this would not have been possible with the help of this forum and all nice members (everybody) of this forum. I have processed everything myself and my timeline is:
> 
> ...


Congr8s!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

AusExpat80 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Finally received the grant. Quite happy and relieved
> Good luck to all the guys !!


congrats buddy, party time :clap2::clap2:


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Thanks Mirza and Tareq! Wish you get your grant very soon


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

*Congrats*

Congrats and all the best ils2_fly...



ils2_fly said:


> Guys:
> 
> Today is one of the memorable days in my life. Today, by the grace of the almighty ALLAH, I have become permanent resident (NSW nominated 190) of my dream country, Australia. I should mention that, this would not have been possible with the help of this forum and all nice members (everybody) of this forum. I have processed everything myself and my timeline is:
> 
> ...


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats and best of luck for the future.



AusExpat80 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Finally received the grant. Quite happy and relieved
> Good luck to all the guys !!


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

PPbad said:


> Congrats and all the best ils2_fly...


Thanks mate!


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

Dear mates,
I hope all of us can get the good news which we are waiting for, just today :fingerscrossed:
cheers
:focus:


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

PPbad said:


> Congrats and best of luck for the future.


Hi mate,
As you may know we have the same CO-(E) and my application and yours have been lodged in the same period. So, I will appreciate if you let me know what visa SC did you applied for? and have you gotten any response from our dearest CO-(E)
so far?
wish the best for all of us :fingerscrossed:


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Farbod,
I have applied for 189 . I havent received any mail from her since june 3 which is about my medical results.

So not sure if have to mail her again regd the status.

Hope we get our Visa's soon.



Farbod said:


> Hi mate,
> As you may know we have the same CO-(E) and my application and yours have been lodged in the same period. So, I will appreciate if you let me know what visa SC did you applied for? and have you gotten any response from our dearest CO-(E)
> so far?
> wish the best for all of us :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

PPbad said:


> Hi Farbod,
> I have applied for 189 . I havent received any mail from her since june 3 which is about my medical results.
> 
> So not sure if have to mail her again regd the status.
> ...


Hi ppbad,
Thank you for your prompt respond
I sent My medical receipt and all the documents that she asked on 29th of May and she replied me on 7th of June and she approved that all requested documents have been delivered and she said that she will continue to process the application and will advise if there is anything else that she requires from me. But, she hasn't asked anything else whereas, I lodged my case for SC 489.
What is your opinion regarding my issue? Is it normal ?


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

I think it sounds fine , becoz she would have other applicants as well whom she would be addressing.

So you just want to know the status of your medicals , if thats fine it dont think she would take time.




Farbod said:


> Hi ppbad,
> Thank you for your prompt respond
> I sent My medical receipt and all the documents that she asked on 29th of May and she replied me on 7th of June and she approved that all requested documents have been delivered and she said that she will continue to process the application and will advise if there is anything else that she requires from me. But, she hasn't asked anything else whereas, I lodged my case for SC 489.
> What is your opinion regarding my issue? Is it normal ?


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

PPbad said:


> I think it sounds fine , becoz she would have other applicants as well whom she would be addressing.
> 
> So you just want to know the status of your medicals , if thats fine it dont think she would take time.


It sounds great 
Hope we get our Visa soon mate:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ashadi (Feb 4, 2013)

Yippeee Got the Golden mail......
Thank you all and hope everyone gets VISA granted soon.:clap2::clap2:lane:


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

ashadi said:


> Yippeee Got the Golden mail......
> Thank you all and hope everyone gets VISA granted soon.:clap2::clap2:lane:


congratulations buddy:clap2:
Its time to party :clap2:
Who was your CO and what is the visa subclass which you've applied?


----------



## ashadi (Feb 4, 2013)

Farbod said:


> congratulations buddy:clap2:
> Its time to party :clap2:
> Who was your CO and what is the visa subclass which you've applied?


Thank you very much.

Yes its time to party.

My CO was NA, I applied for 190 SubClass got State Nomination from South Australia.

Don't worry you will also receive most awaiting golden mail soon.


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

ashadi said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Yes its time to party.
> 
> ...


Thank you Dude,
Wish you the best for the next steplane:


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats and best wishes for the future.



ashadi said:


> Yippeee Got the Golden mail......
> Thank you all and hope everyone gets VISA granted soon.:clap2::clap2:lane:


----------



## ashadi (Feb 4, 2013)

PPbad said:


> Congrats and best wishes for the future.


Thank you very much dear.


----------



## vivekshankar13 (Mar 11, 2013)

*PR Grant Received!!*

Hi All,
Absolutely delighted to tell you that I got my grant today!! Would take this opportunity to thank each and everyone of you for the value you added in this forum, and for your constant encouragement.



Please see my signature for my timeline. I'll be happy to help if you have any questions.

Congratulations to all those who have got the grant in the last few days, and all the best to the ones waiting.

Best Regards,
Vivek


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats vivekshankar



vivekshankar13 said:


> Hi All,
> Absolutely delighted to tell you that I got my grant today!! Would take this opportunity to thank each and everyone of you for the value you added in this forum, and for your constant encouragement.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

vivekshankar13 said:


> Hi All,
> Absolutely delighted to tell you that I got my grant today!! Would take this opportunity to thank each and everyone of you for the value you added in this forum, and for your constant encouragement.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Vivek,
Congratulations mate :clap2::clap2:
Seemingly we have the same CO-(E). Although I applied for sc 489 on 27th of March, I haven't received her approval letter yet.
Anyway best wishes for your next steplane: and hope to receive her approval soon:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

vivekshankar13 said:


> Hi All,
> Absolutely delighted to tell you that I got my grant today!! Would take this opportunity to thank each and everyone of you for the value you added in this forum, and for your constant encouragement.
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to you


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

ashadi said:


> Yippeee Got the Golden mail......
> Thank you all and hope everyone gets VISA granted soon.:clap2::clap2:lane:


Congratulation


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Don't lose heart so easily . Now our CO will be working on our cases only .

So RELAX buddy ....

You will soon get the Grant ... Cheer up now



Farbod said:


> Hi Vivek,
> Congratulations mate :clap2::clap2:
> Seemingly we have the same CO-(E). Although I applied for sc 489 on 27th of March, I haven't received her approval letter yet.
> Anyway best wishes for your next steplane: and hope to receive her approval soon:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ashadi (Feb 4, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Congratulation


Thankyou very much


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

vivekshankar13 said:


> Hi All,
> Absolutely delighted to tell you that I got my grant today!! Would take this opportunity to thank each and everyone of you for the value you added in this forum, and for your constant encouragement.
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats vivek :clap2::clap2: my destination is sydney too


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Farbod - Looks like this thread is left only with you and me to get the Grant .


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

PPbad said:


> Farbod - Looks like this thread is left only with you and me to get the Grant .


Yes Ppad,
Seemingly you are right. I hope both of us get grant soon:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

PPbad said:


> Farbod - Looks like this thread is left only with you and me to get the Grant .


Dont worry. I am also with you


----------



## Odala (May 29, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Dont worry. I am also with you


I'm also with you guys ......
Medicals done on 21st May and organize medicals link disappeared some 15 days back
Then .... Waiting......  
Hope we will get soon........


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

PPbad said:


> Farbod - Looks like this thread is left only with you and me to get the Grant .


Make it 3.  My CO is also from t31. However waiting for meds to be finalized.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

pearljam said:


> Make it 3.  My CO is also from t31. However waiting for meds to be finalized.:fingerscrossed:


I am also waiting for the meds to be finalized... I have emailed my CO about status 6 working days ago, so I am hoping to get some info tomorrow...


----------



## oz_dreams (Mar 9, 2013)

PPbad said:


> Farbod - Looks like this thread is left only with you and me to get the Grant .



Farbod and PPbad !!!!

How can you guys forget me ???

I 'm still awaiting for the final grant !!!:juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

I think its not the problem with the COs. my CO was NJ and she was very prompt with replies and stuff. The MOC was the culprit in my case. hang in there guys. you all will get visas soon.


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok Guys My Mistake . I understand there is a handful of people who are waiting for Grant. 

I wish everyone of us gets the grant soon .


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey guys!!
We are all together and fingers crossed for all of us :fingerscrossed:
P.S. By the way, my national football team has beaten south Korea and achieved necessary points for world cup 2014:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

oz_dreams said:


> Farbod and PPbad !!!!
> 
> How can you guys forget me ???
> 
> I 'm still awaiting for the final grant !!!:juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:


Sorry pal,
I'd just forgotten your case :focus:
Hope to get our grant soon:fingerscrossed:


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

So today morning I was casually checking my mail and not expecting anything. I saw 1 unread email in the Browser tab. Got busy with some work and after 10 minutes when I opened the browser THERE IT WAS!!! The GOLDEN MAIL which I have been reading about since the time I joined this forum. So relieved to get it. After all the struggle and wait. It was worth it. I am officially an Australian Permanent Resident.

I wish all the others waiting for their grant good luck. I know everyone will get it soon enough- just gotta be patient. Special thanks to all the members in this forum who have helped me and calmed me during troubled times. Special mention to Australia.Ind and oorvee. Thank you all.


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Congrats Pearl!


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

pearljam said:


> So today morning I was casually checking my mail and not expecting anything. I saw 1 unread email in the Browser tab. Got busy with some work and after 10 minutes when I opened the browser THERE IT WAS!!! The GOLDEN MAIL which I have been reading about since the time I joined this forum. So relieved to get it. After all the struggle and wait. It was worth it. I am officially an Australian Permanent Resident.
> 
> I wish all the others waiting for their grant good luck. I know everyone will get it soon enough- just gotta be patient. Special thanks to all the members in this forum who have helped me and calmed me during troubled times. Special mention to Australia.Ind and oorvee. Thank you all.



congratulations pal,:clap2::clap2:
Wish you the best for the next steplane:


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam (Oct 8, 2012)

Farbod said:


> congratulations pal,:clap2::clap2:
> Wish you the best for the next steplane:





Anjalisham said:


> Congrats Pearl!


Thank you guys.


----------



## AusExpat80 (Apr 10, 2013)

Farbod said:


> congratulations buddy:clap2:
> would you please let us know about your timeline, and subclass?
> seemingly we have the same CO, but I'm still waiting for her approval


Hi farbod,
Thanks and sorry for the late reply.
Please find my timeline.

EOI (189): Mar 18--> CO (E) & 1st Docs: April 27--> 2nd Docs: June 2---> FinalSubmitted: June 13---> Grant: June 15.--->lane: Dont Know


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

AusExpat80 said:


> Hi farbod,
> Thanks and sorry for the late reply.
> Please find my timeline.
> 
> EOI (189): Mar 18--> CO (E) & 1st Docs: April 27--> 2nd Docs: June 2---> FinalSubmitted: June 13---> Grant: June 15.--->lane: Dont Know


Hi AusExpat80,
yeah.. Thanks any way.. you always respond.. "better late than never"
I am still waiting for her email


----------



## Mishael_Hassan (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

I received the grant on June 13, 2013. Lodged the application on March 27. CO: April 10, 2013, Medical: April 10, 2013 and referred April 11, 2013, received the grant June 13. I believe this is quite fast, thanks to Brisbane Team 31, CO -NA.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mishael_Hassan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received the grant on June 13, 2013. Lodged the application on March 27. CO: April 10, 2013, Medical: April 10, 2013 and referred April 11, 2013, received the grant June 13. I believe this is quite fast, thanks to Brisbane Team 31, CO -NA.


Congrats..............what is your VISA class 189 / 190 ?


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Mishael_Hassan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received the grant on June 13, 2013. Lodged the application on March 27. CO: April 10, 2013, Medical: April 10, 2013 and referred April 11, 2013, received the grant June 13. I believe this is quite fast, thanks to Brisbane Team 31, CO -NA.


Congrats Hassan and wish you good luck for future move.

:clap2:lane:


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

Mishael_Hassan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received the grant on June 13, 2013. Lodged the application on March 27. CO: April 10, 2013, Medical: April 10, 2013 and referred April 11, 2013, received the grant June 13. I believe this is quite fast, thanks to Brisbane Team 31, CO -NA.


congratulations mate:clap2:


----------



## Mishael_Hassan (Jun 1, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Congrats..............what is your VISA class 189 / 190 ?


Visa Class 190.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

Mishael_Hassan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received the grant on June 13, 2013. Lodged the application on March 27. CO: April 10, 2013, Medical: April 10, 2013 and referred April 11, 2013, received the grant June 13. I believe this is quite fast, thanks to Brisbane Team 31, CO -NA.


congrats buddy :clap2::clap2:


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats Mishael



Mishael_Hassan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received the grant on June 13, 2013. Lodged the application on March 27. CO: April 10, 2013, Medical: April 10, 2013 and referred April 11, 2013, received the grant June 13. I believe this is quite fast, thanks to Brisbane Team 31, CO -NA.


----------



## num_tareq (Jun 10, 2013)

Mishael_Hassan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received the grant on June 13, 2013. Lodged the application on March 27. CO: April 10, 2013, Medical: April 10, 2013 and referred April 11, 2013, received the grant June 13. I believe this is quite fast, thanks to Brisbane Team 31, CO -NA.


Congr8s!!!!!!!

R u onshore/offshore applicant?


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Farbod,

Did you get any updates from our dear Co - E?


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

MM from this team gave me a grant yesterday - 2 months after lodgement and 2 weeks after submitting the last document! She was not very responsive but pretty quick.
My medicals were referred by MOC, but my case was on priority list.


----------



## oz_dreams (Mar 9, 2013)

PPbad said:


> Hi Farbod,
> 
> Did you get any updates from our dear Co - E?


Guys no update from our dearest CO "E". Not surewhat is happening.


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats Joanna on the grant .



JoannaAch said:


> MM from this team gave me a grant yesterday - 2 months after lodgement and 2 weeks after submitting the last document! She was not very responsive but pretty quick.
> My medicals were referred by MOC, but my case was on priority list.


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello Oz_dreams 

Exactly , i am also not sure what is happening . When was the last time she requested any document from you and when did you upload it .

She hasnt even replied to the email for the status of the application . When i called up diac last week, they said CO has not even done Initial assessment of the application.

quiet disappointed with the way the things are going.



oz_dreams said:


> Guys no update from our dearest CO "E". Not surewhat is happening.


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

PPbad said:


> Hi Farbod,
> 
> Did you get any updates from our dear Co - E?


Hi PPbad,
Unfortunately NOT!!!!
And with reference to your question, I think you are in the same situation as well
Frankly I think she has forgotten our cases
What should we do? isn't it better to drop her a line and ask her to update us on our status?


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

PPbad said:


> Hello Oz_dreams
> 
> Exactly , i am also not sure what is happening . When was the last time she requested any document from you and when did you upload it .
> 
> ...



So, why did our dear CO ask us about our medical whereas she didn't start our initial assessment ?


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

I have already sent her a email, but no reply for that . 

Very frustrating experience with her as a CO i would say.



Farbod said:


> Hi PPbad,
> Unfortunately NOT!!!!
> And with reference to your question, I think you are in the same situation as well
> Frankly I think she has forgotten our cases
> What should we do? isn't it better to drop her a line and ask her to update us on our status?


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> MM from this team gave me a grant yesterday - 2 months after lodgement and 2 weeks after submitting the last document! She was not very responsive but pretty quick.
> My medicals were referred by MOC, but my case was on priority list.


Congratulations JoannAch, :clap2::clap2:
wish you the best for the next steplane:


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks like she just skim through the doc and asked one which were quiet obvious to ask . Once she has time for us , then she might ask for further more (you never know that ) . 

AFAIK , it might not come before mid or end of JULY. Becoz the site wouldnt work from 28-Jun to 1-JUL, and the maintainance wouldnt end generally on time. so i am sure there would be delay.




Farbod said:


> So, why did our dear CO ask us about our medical whereas she didn't start our initial assessment ?


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

PPbad said:


> Looks like she just skim through the doc and asked one which were quiet obvious to ask . Once she has time for us , then she might ask for further more (you never know that ) .
> 
> AFAIK , it might not come before mid or end of JULY. Becoz the site wouldnt work from 28-Jun to 1-JUL, and the maintainance wouldnt end generally on time. so i am sure there would be delay.


I see. But, she even asked me regarding my wife IELTS score and I sent all the reqierd documents to her on 29/05/13 (form80, medical test receipt, travel documents for the second time, skill assessment for the second time and my TRF for the second time and don't know what should I do. However, I've applied for SC 489 and I think something strange is happening


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> MM from this team gave me a grant yesterday - 2 months after lodgement and 2 weeks after submitting the last document! She was not very responsive but pretty quick.
> My medicals were referred by MOC, but my case was on priority list.


congrats joanna:clap2::clap2:


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

This clearly shows that she hasn't done a initial assessment of the case. Thats the reason it is taking time for us . And DIAC also confirmed that when i called them.

They said initial assessment of 3 weeks and then 2 weeks for the rest would take . the rest here is medical.



Farbod said:


> I see. But, she even asked me regarding my wife IELTS score and I sent all the reqierd documents to her on 29/05/13 (form80, medical test receipt, travel documents for the second time, skill assessment for the second time and my TRF for the second time and don't know what should I do. However, I've applied for SC 489 and I think something strange is happening


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Yeah! Joanna congrats!!!


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi Farbood, PPbad, Oz_dreams :
Still waiting on response from CO31E on follow up email sent on May 22 and June 12.

Co was allocated on May 6 and additional doc were requested. Docs were sent on May 12. Have'nt heard anything since then.

Can you kindly share the dates on which you sent follow up emails that have not been responded?

cheers.
e





oz_dreams said:


> Guys no update from our dearest CO "E". Not surewhat is happening.


Hi Farbod,

Did you get any updates from our dear Co - E?


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

expa2020a said:


> Hi Farbood, PPbad, Oz_dreams :
> Still waiting on response from CO31E on follow up email sent on May 22 and June 12.
> 
> Co was allocated on May 6 and additional doc were requested. Docs were sent on May 12. Have'nt heard anything since then.
> ...


Hi mate,
I sent all required documents including medical check receipt on 5/29/2013 and she sent an email to me on 6/7/2013 which approved that she received all the requested documents and she said that she will continue to process the application and will advise if there is anything else that she requires from me. However, she hasn't sent any emails anymore and I'm still waiting :ranger:


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Co - E was allocated to me on 1- may and i had uploaded all the docs by 14-May. 

I sent her an email on 14-May and got a reply from her on 3 - june . And again sent her a follow up email on the status since she hasnt replied on that .

No reply since then . I just want to make sure that there are no hiccups in the processing.

Every day goes by , i hope today some news would come , but no updates at all.

:fingerscrossed:



expa2020a said:


> Hi Farbood, PPbad, Oz_dreams :
> Still waiting on response from CO31E on follow up email sent on May 22 and June 12.
> 
> Co was allocated on May 6 and additional doc were requested. Docs were sent on May 12. Have'nt heard anything since then.
> ...


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

expa2020a ,

Could you please share your timeline and the visa - subclass as well.

Thanks



expa2020a said:


> Hi Farbood, PPbad, Oz_dreams :
> Still waiting on response from CO31E on follow up email sent on May 22 and June 12.
> 
> Co was allocated on May 6 and additional doc were requested. Docs were sent on May 12. Have'nt heard anything since then.
> ...


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

189 Applied Apr 23 , CO-E on May 6, all doc submitted by May 12.



PPbad said:


> expa2020a ,
> 
> Could you please share your timeline and the visa - subclass as well.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

We share almost the same timeline and the visa subclass as well.

Keep me posted if you get any updates from our dear co . I will do the same.

BTW , are u a onshore or a offshore applicant .



expa2020a said:


> 189 Applied Apr 23 , CO-E on May 6, all doc submitted by May 12.


----------



## Odala (May 29, 2013)

PPbad said:


> We share almost the same timeline and the visa subclass as well.
> 
> Keep me posted if you get any updates from our dear co . I will do the same.
> 
> BTW , are u a onshore or a offshore applicant .


Hi PPbad & Expa2020a

My time line also same 189 and co E allocated 8th may, medicals done 24th May stool waiting for the response..
I hope we all get soon... a golden email ..


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Odala,

Welcome to the Co - E club. I also hope everyone gets the grant ..

could you please updates your signature , so that it would be helpful for everyone.






Odala said:


> Hi PPbad & Expa2020a
> 
> My time line also same 189 and co E allocated 8th may, medicals done 24th May stool waiting for the response..
> I hope we all get soon... a golden email ..


----------



## Odala (May 29, 2013)

PPbad said:


> Hi Odala,
> 
> Welcome to the Co - E club. I also hope everyone gets the grant ..
> 
> could you please updates your signature , so that it would be helpful for everyone.


Sorry to ask you that I'm not sure how to add signature.....
Could you tell me how pls


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Go to User CP - Click on edit signature on the left hand pane.

Hope this helps



Odala said:


> Sorry to ask you that I'm not sure how to add signature.....
> Could you tell me how pls


----------



## Odala (May 29, 2013)

PPbad said:


> Go to User CP - Click on edit signature on the left hand pane.
> 
> Hope this helps


Done updated signature

EOI 25 Apr13; Lodged on 23rd May; CO E allocated 8May; Meds&Pcc: 24May


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

onshore.


PPbad said:


> BTW , are u a onshore or a offshore applicant .


----------



## Maestro2013 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi Guys

Have been a silent member for a while now and yes I am assigned to a CO from Team 31 (KS). Usually CO is prompt (2-3 days) when acknowledging receiving docs.

CO Requested for only Form 80 for self + spouse and educational and employment docs, Passport Birth / Marriage proofs for self and dependents. Submitted PCC for UAE but still waiting on Home Country PCC and also the Med request from CO. Last communication from CO suggested that my file is "under mandatory checks that often include external agencies"

Here's my timeline:

EOI : 29 Apr 2013 ITA: 06 May 2013 : CO Allocated: 27 May Requested Docs Sent: 04 June 2013


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Any Updates from anybody ?


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

PPbad said:


> Any Updates from anybody ?


Unfortunately NO news


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

I am seeing some changes in the E-visa site . Organize the health link has come back and when you go further , it gives the details of Print information sheet , in which it has the details of the medical clinic and some details are mentioned above the Photo in the information sheet .

Could you check the status of that . Atleast we will come to know about the medicals.



Farbod said:


> Unfortunately NO news


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

PPbad said:


> I am seeing some changes in the E-visa site . Organize the health link has come back and when you go further , it gives the details of Print information sheet , in which it has the details of the medical clinic and some details are mentioned above the Photo in the information sheet .
> 
> Could you check the status of that . Atleast we will come to know about the medicals.


Actually, I can not even log in to the mentioned page. seemingly, it is temporary unavailable


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah there is some technical problem . even i am facing the same issue.



Farbod said:


> Actually, I can not even log in to the mentioned page. seemingly, it is temporary unavailable


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

PPbad said:


> Yeah there is some technical problem . even i am facing the same issue.


Yes, me too. My medical has finalized but it is again shown in my E-Visa page. May be this is technical problem. Else, we will check with CO after 2-3 days later


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

PPbad said:


> I am seeing some changes in the E-visa site . Organize the health link has come back and when you go further , it gives the details of Print information sheet , in which it has the details of the medical clinic and some details are mentioned above the Photo in the information sheet .
> 
> Could you check the status of that . Atleast we will come to know about the medicals.


Yes, I could finally log in and it was organise your health examinations link but It doesn't give further information and it is just a questionnaire about our health condition whereas our medical check has been done and the related receipt has been sent to our dear CO-E. So, I think it can be a better decision to send an email to her and ask her in regard to this issue. What is your suggestion ?


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Mirza,

Could you click on the health link and click print information sheet . and check the instruction to client section.

does it say anything like this.

*Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). This letter outlines the
immigration health examinations that you have completed.
Your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred to DIAC or its onshore health services provider for processing.
If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIAC once a Medical Officer of the
Commonwealth (MOC) has considered your case.*

Anyway , did the Co confirm if the medicals are finalized.




mirza_755 said:


> Yes, me too. My medical has finalized but it is again shown in my E-Visa page. May be this is technical problem. Else, we will check with CO after 2-3 days later


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Were you able to see any info like print information letter .

Thats has details of the clinic in which you did your medicals and come content on instruction to client on top.

So check that , anyhow i am also planning to send our dear co- e a mail today to know the status. she has kept us all blind folded for quiet a while now.





Farbod said:


> Yes, I could finally log in and it was organise your health examinations link but It doesn't give further information and it is just a questionnaire about our health condition whereas our medical check has been done and the related receipt has been sent to our dear CO-E. So, I think it can be a better decision to send an email to her and ask her in regard to this issue. What is your suggestion ?


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

PPbad said:


> Were you able to see any info like print information letter .
> 
> Thats has details of the clinic in which you did your medicals and come content on instruction to client on top.
> 
> So check that , anyhow i am also planning to send our dear co- e a mail today to know the status. she has kept us all blind folded for quiet a while now.



I couldn't find anything according to your advise. It may have differences because of difference in our visa subclass. Anyway I sent an email to our dearest CO-E and ask her about the case. Surprisingly, I received auto reply from either team 31 or team 33
Were you faced the same problem ? Seemingly their mail server is not on a good condition and it doesn't work properly:focus:


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

I also got a auto reply from team 33 and team 31.




Farbod said:


> I couldn't find anything according to your advise. It may have differences because of difference in our visa subclass. Anyway I sent an email to our dearest CO-E and ask her about the case. Surprisingly, I received auto reply from either team 31 or team 33
> Were you faced the same problem ? Seemingly their mail server is not on a good condition and it doesn't work properly:focus:


----------



## oz_dreams (Mar 9, 2013)

PPbad said:


> I also got a auto reply from team 33 and team 31.


Hi guys !
What was the content of auto reply ?


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

I noticed a change as well to the 'Organise your health examinations' link.

Couple of weeks ago:
1. The link never went away despite the fact that Medibank had electronically sent the health check results . 

2. On clicking the link it used to navigate to some Singapore clinics which is weird because our application was lodged onshore. So thought it was tech bug and never bothered to check the link frequently.

Now:
The On clicking the link e.Medical page pops up with 'Record medical history' page. It has 15 medical history questions . I never saw this before . 

Has anyone else seen such change on their 'Organise your health examinations' link ?

Now it also makes me wonder that, may be, the CO was looking for this e.Medical info and therefore never bothered to respond to the follow email .. who knows 










PPbad said:


> I am seeing some changes in the E-visa site . Organize the health link has come back and when you go further , it gives the details of Print information sheet , in which it has the details of the medical clinic and some details are mentioned above the Photo in the information sheet .
> 
> Could you check the status of that . Atleast we will come to know about the medicals.


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

I somehow beleive that the medical results are not yet found in the system or it is referred.

I would suggest to call up DIAC and get a confirmation or send a email to your CO.




expa2020a said:


> I noticed a change as well to the 'Organise your health examinations' link.
> 
> Couple of weeks ago:
> 1. The link never went away despite the fact that Medibank had electronically sent the health check results .
> ...


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

oz_dreams said:


> Hi guys !
> What was the content of auto reply ?


Nothing special. The same as auto reply which we have received as soon as we sent all required documents to our dear CO


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

the contents of the mail were the same from both team .





oz_dreams said:


> Hi guys !
> What was the content of auto reply ?


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi, 

I am new to this forum..I have applied on 27th May (Family). Our meds were done on 4th June. For 4 weeks did not hear anything from CO. Called up DIAC a week back and came to know that CO from Brisbane T31 has been assigned to me but lady did not disclose CO name.

I have applied through an agent and as per them they have not heard anything from CO. Since nothing came up from CO could there be a possibility my meds are refered? If so how it can be checked?


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

I filled up the e.Medical form , it was nothing , generated just a confirmation letter for medical test appointment.

I had called diac 6 weeks ago , they confirmed that medicals were received electronically.




PPbad said:


> I somehow beleive that the medical results are not yet found in the system or it is referred.
> 
> I would suggest to call up DIAC and get a confirmation or send a email to your CO.


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

When I called DIAC , I specifically asked the guy on phone ( not my CO) if my medicals were received .
He asked my passport number, looked it up and confirmed that they got it . Our medical tests were done at Medibank.




Raj_Dhaliwal said:


> Hi,
> I have applied through an agent and as per them they have not heard anything from CO. Since nothing came up from CO could there be a possibility my meds are refered? If so how it can be checked?


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal (Apr 8, 2013)

expa2020a said:


> When I called DIAC , I specifically asked the guy on phone ( not my CO) if my medicals were received .
> He asked my passport number, looked it up and confirmed that they got it . Our medical tests were done at Medibank.


Ok so if medicals are received by DIAC that means medicals are cleared?

Raj....


----------



## Odala (May 29, 2013)

Raj_Dhaliwal said:


> Ok so if medicals are received by DIAC that means medicals are cleared?
> 
> Raj....


Today I have checked my eVisa page and found organize meds like has come back, I have observed one interested message on print report after click on organize meds link, "Medicals submitted on 28th June 2013", 
The above message shocked me as I have completed my meds on 25th May 2013, then how com a month time taken just to submit medicals report.
Is this the case for rest of the people also???
In the above case how long will they be taking to finalize meds and rest of the docs verification??????

Subclass:189 EOI 25 Mar13; Lodged on 23rd May; CO E allocated 8May; Meds&Pcc: 24May Grant?????


----------



## thathiya (Jul 2, 2013)

It depends on the CO, but I suggest you to call OR MAIL to the CO and ask the status of your application. Nothing will happen if we ask for one time. All the best


----------



## thathiya (Jul 2, 2013)

It depends on CO. Anyways I suggest you to call or mail CO for your information. All the Best


----------



## thathiya (Jul 2, 2013)

*Meds*



Odala said:


> Today I have checked my eVisa page and found organize meds like has come back, I have observed one interested message on print report after click on organize meds link, "Medicals submitted on 28th June 2013",
> The above message shocked me as I have completed my meds on 25th May 2013, then how com a month time taken just to submit medicals report.
> Is this the case for rest of the people also???
> In the above case how long will they be taking to finalize meds and rest of the docs verification??????
> ...


It depends on CO. Anyways I suggest you to call or mail CO for your information. All the Best


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Since you are Australia , i am not sure if you were able to reach our dear co - e.

Did you any time try calling her in the phone # provided in the email.




expa2020a said:


> When I called DIAC , I specifically asked the guy on phone ( not my CO) if my medicals were received .
> He asked my passport number, looked it up and confirmed that they got it . Our medical tests were done at Medibank.


----------



## Mohan512 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi,
When clicked on Print Info letter link, I could see my medicals have been submitted message, however when i scrolled down I could see my medicals have been submitted to DIAC on JUNE-28th, whereas I have been to Clinic on May-15th...why is that so ...any idea? I was under impression that Medicals will be submitted to DIAC within 2 days ( according to Clinic staff ) ..am confused?? Any inputs or your experiences for the same ?



EOI submitted/Invite 23-01-2013/02-04-2013, Visa Lodge : 23-Mar, CO- 15-Apr , PCC- 03-Apr,Meds - 15 May


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Everybody is confused. It would be better if you could call CO or Diac and get this clarified.

Dont want to ponder with my thoughts out here , but the logic is that it shows the date on which you did your medicals in the 2 nd page of print information letter . And since the refresh happened on 28 - June , they have introduced this facility , so that people need not call up DIAC with medical results are so .

Please note, these just my views.





Mohan512 said:


> Hi,
> When clicked on Print Info letter link, I could see my medicals have been submitted message, however when i scrolled down I could see my medicals have been submitted to DIAC on JUNE-28th, whereas I have been to Clinic on May-15th...why is that so ...any idea? I was under impression that Medicals will be submitted to DIAC within 2 days ( according to Clinic staff ) ..am confused?? Any inputs or your experiences for the same ?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Odala (May 29, 2013)

Any one got Grant from T31 CO E, I think none.

As per my understanding and possibly our team may start getting grants from next week ( from Thursday) ..... Lets hope for best  

Subclass:189 EOI 25 Mar13; Lodged on 23rd May; CO E allocated 8May; Meds&Pcc: 24May Grant?????


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm have got the grant . Happy to share with you people and supporting me all throughout this process.

I am sure that soon people from Team 31- Co - E would be getting the grant . All the best to everybody and i am sure our paths will cross soon.


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

PPbad said:


> I'm have got the grant . Happy to share with you people and supporting me all throughout this process.
> 
> I am sure that soon people from Team 31- Co - E would be getting the grant . All the best to everybody and i am sure our paths will cross soon.


Hey mate, 
congrants:clap2::clap2:
Wish you the best for your next planlane:
I hope to get the grant soon. As you have gained the experience, you may know this process is to exhausting and I'm too exhausted :ranger:

P.S. did you do anything in regard to e-medical or not ?


----------



## Anjalisham (May 15, 2012)

Congratulation PPbad!


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

I didnt do anything . I called up diac this morning to check my status , and they said that my medicals are cleared in the month of may only . So after few minutes i got the grant.

I would suggest you to call DIAC and check your status.





Farbod said:


> Hey mate,
> congrants:clap2::clap2:
> Wish you the best for your next planlane:
> I hope to get the grant soon. As you have gained the experience, you may know this process is to exhausting and I'm too exhausted :ranger:
> ...


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

PPbad said:


> I'm have got the grant . Happy to share with you people and supporting me all throughout this process.
> 
> I am sure that soon people from Team 31- Co - E would be getting the grant . All the best to everybody and i am sure our paths will cross soon.


congrats buddy :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Odala (May 29, 2013)

I too got GRANT today

You can find my timeline in the signature

Congrats Pbad for your grant

Thanks god

Subclass:189 EOI 25 Mar13; Lodged on 23rd May; CO E allocated 8May; Meds&Pcc: 24May Grant?????


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

Odala said:


> I too got GRANT today
> 
> You can find my timeline in the signature
> 
> ...


Congrats Odala. two great news from Team 31, CO - E. Its mean CO E is proactive. Thanks to him


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats Odala on the great news . 



Odala said:


> I too got GRANT today
> 
> You can find my timeline in the signature
> 
> ...


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

Odala said:


> I too got GRANT today
> 
> You can find my timeline in the signature
> 
> ...


congrats to you too :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

Odala said:


> I too got GRANT today
> 
> You can find my timeline in the signature
> 
> ...


Congrats mate:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Odala (May 29, 2013)

Farbod said:


> Congrats mate:clap2::clap2:


Thank you all..... 
All the best for you all

Subclass:189 EOI 25 Mar13; Lodged on 23rd May; CO E allocated 8May; Meds&Pcc: 24May Grant 5 July 13


----------



## oz_dreams (Mar 9, 2013)

CONGRATS !!!! PPbad and ODALA....for your grant.

All the best for your new journey !


I guess now its our turn...... Farbod and Me !!!!!


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

oz_dreams said:


> CONGRATS !!!! PPbad and ODALA....for your grant.
> 
> All the best for your new journey !
> 
> ...



I hope both of us get our grant soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

PPbad said:


> Congrats Odala on the great news .


Hi mate,
Would you please let me know the progress of documents which you uploaded in e-visa page?
Do they all changed to received or not ?


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

Odala said:


> I too got GRANT today
> 
> You can find my timeline in the signature
> 
> ...



Hi mate,
Would you please let me know the progress of documents which you uploaded in e-visa page?
Do they all changed to received or not ?


----------



## Odala (May 29, 2013)

Farbod said:


> Hi mate,
> Would you please let me know the progress of documents which you uploaded in e-visa page?
> Do they all changed to received or not ?


For me after Grant, that tab completely gone(missing) and eVisa page only showing the documents uploaded section and grant letter link, this is new.... My medicals and form80 was showing Requested status till just before my Grant was released.
I hope you got my point.

Subclass:189 EOI 25 Mar13; Lodged on 23rd May; CO E allocated 8May; Meds&Pcc: 24May Grant 5 July 13


----------



## Mohan512 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Diac contact number ?*

I tried calling to my CO ph number but its alwsys going to voice mail...I left voice mail though. 
Any other contact number whr I can talk with the folks thr?

Status- waiting for 189 grant
TEAM 31 brisbane (JC)


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

Mohan512 said:


> I tried calling to my CO ph number but its alwsys going to voice mail...I left voice mail though.
> Any other contact number whr I can talk with the folks thr?
> 
> Status- waiting for 189 grant
> TEAM 31 brisbane (JC)


Hey,
I think I had the same CO. I had called him once and got thru straight away. Spoke briefly for 5 mins but got all the answers needed. I wud suggest be patient as he will come back to you if needed. As long as u have provided all the docs just come back every morning and check ur email.


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes- They confirmed electronic receipt from Medibank and mentioned they did not need anything else in terms of medicals .



Raj_Dhaliwal said:


> Ok so if medicals are received by DIAC that means medicals are cleared?
> 
> Raj....


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

Good to see some movement . Congrats PPbad and ODALA.

OZ_dreams and Farbod -
I am waiting on CO-E as well.
Called DIAC today , someone from Sydney answered and basically just mentioned that CO was verifying doc .They mentioned that they had no details on where CO was at .The T31 Brisbane contact phone number, provided in the first email from CO, is not working . When called it says that the number has been disconnected .

Did that number work for you guys ? or what number have you tried to call T31 ?

Thx
e





oz_dreams said:


> CONGRATS !!!! PPbad and ODALA....for your grant.
> 
> All the best for your new journey !
> 
> ...


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

expa2020a said:


> Good to see some movement . Congrats PPbad and ODALA.
> 
> OZ_dreams and Farbod -
> I am waiting on CO-E as well.
> ...


Hi mate,
I haven't called her yet. I've sent an email to her on 1st of July and she hasn't replied yet. As you know with reference to their auto reply, they will respond within seven (7) working days. So, I believe that, will receive their response by the next day.


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

Farbod said:


> Hi mate,
> I haven't call her yet. I've sent an email to her on 1st of July and she hasn't replied yet. As you know with reference to their auto reply, they will respond within seven (7) working days. So, I believe that, will receive their response by the next day.


Dont bank on a reply.. They generally dont reply if the inquiry is about the status..
They only respond if they need something.. form 80 for eg. so keep checking ur email but dont expect anything :ranger:


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

arun.madhavan81 said:


> Dont bank on a reply.. They generally dont reply if the inquiry is about the status..
> They only respond if they need something.. form 80 for eg. so keep checking ur email but dont expect anything :ranger:



Yes , you are right. But, I didn't ask her just about status of my case.
I had some questions with regard to e-medical. So, because of this issue I hope to get her response


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

+ 1 .

Never got a response to 3 emails sent so far .



arun.madhavan81 said:


> Dont bank on a reply.. They generally dont reply if the inquiry is about the status..


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

Farbod said:


> Yes , you are right. But, I didn't ask her just about status of my case.
> I had some questions with regard to e-medical. So, because of this issue I hope to get her response


The CO's are quite smart that way.
They provide all the info in the initial email in the attachments.
Even contact email ID's for health related inquiries.
This is the toughest time but keep the faith and give it time. 
The process is slowing down now as my friend got it in a months time in Feb and mine took 2 months in June. So it may take up to 3 months now.


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

expa2020a said:


> + 1 .
> 
> Never got a response to 3 emails sent so far .


I noticed that you are applying for a 189. the processing for a 189 is slower than that of a 190. Lower priority.
So give it more time and be patient. Try calling the direct number provided by ur CO in the original email.
Dont get impatient as some drastic measure (like writing a rude email) my have irrevocable implications.:boxing:


----------



## Tarika (Jul 11, 2013)

In my case CO was quite fast, I observe that She did not acknowledge you if you send something in between.... she just sent me final grant letter once all docs done, after her first mail with list of docs needed.  (only 2 mails from her side )


----------



## PPbad (Jan 30, 2013)

I would suggest you to be patient , although it is very tough in this waiting situation . Becoz co - e doesnt reply to the mail . I have also mailed her more than thrice and also called her twice , but always use to go as a voice message.

However , if you call up DIAC , they would throw some light , becoz for me they clearly said that the initial assessment wasnt over and it would take 3 weeks for it.

So try your luck and ask them for more details POLITELY(thats the key)




expa2020a said:


> + 1 .
> 
> Never got a response to 3 emails sent so far .


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi all,
My dearest CO, replied my email and answered my questions, but as the other senior mates said, she didn't update me regarding my case status.
Anyway, I think she is nice and working on all our cases and all of us hopefully get our grant soon:fingerscrossed:

P.S. I received her email form team33, mail server. Seemingly, something has been changed


----------



## oz_dreams (Mar 9, 2013)

Farbod said:


> Hi all,
> My dearest CO, replied my email and answered my questions, but as the other senior mates said, she didn't update me regarding my case status.
> Anyway, I think she is nice and working on all our cases and all of us hopefully get our grant soon:fingerscrossed:
> 
> P.S. I received her email form team33, mail server. Seemingly, something has been changed


Hi Farbod and others waiting for CO E, 
I have got email from my Agent stating that our dearest CO may be having some issues as she is in and out of office very often for some personal reasons. 

She has been promising to finalize my case next week everytime my Agent asks her but that next weeks seems still too far. 

I guess the key here is to be patient and wait and we will soon be blessed with our golden GRANT mail.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Tarika said:


> In my case CO was quite fast, I observe that She did not acknowledge you if you send something in between.... she just sent me final grant letter once all docs done, after her first mail with list of docs needed.  (only 2 mails from her side )


can u share your timline?


----------



## shresthaz (Jul 13, 2013)

105 days and Counting???


----------



## shresthaz (Jul 13, 2013)

Visa Lodged : March 30, 2013
CO assigned : May 15, 2013 [Team 31, Brisbane (KD)]
PCC & Med : May 22, 2013
Outcome : ?????


----------



## shresthaz (Jul 13, 2013)

Odala said:


> Today I have checked my eVisa page and found organize meds like has come back, I have observed one interested message on print report after click on organize meds link, "Medicals submitted on 28th June 2013",
> The above message shocked me as I have completed my meds on 25th May 2013, then how com a month time taken just to submit medicals report.
> Is this the case for rest of the people also???
> In the above case how long will they be taking to finalize meds and rest of the docs verification??????
> ...



I am little confused with your timeline. How can your CO be allocated on 8 May when you actually lodged on 23 May?


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

shresthaz said:


> Visa Lodged : March 30, 2013
> CO assigned : May 15, 2013 [Team 31, Brisbane (KD)]
> PCC & Med : May 22, 2013
> Outcome : ?????


Same CO to me and now my case is under security assessment.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

shresthaz said:


> Visa Lodged : March 30, 2013
> CO assigned : May 15, 2013 [Team 31, Brisbane (KD)]
> PCC & Med : May 22, 2013
> Outcome : ?????


God, that's a long wait..189 applications have longer processing time I guess..whats your occupation? How many points do you have? What all docs did you submit?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Same CO to me and now my case is under security assessment.


You applied in December and still no GRANT???


----------



## shresthaz (Jul 13, 2013)

dahalrosan said:


> God, that's a long wait..189 applications have longer processing time I guess..whats your occupation? How many points do you have? What all docs did you submit?


I've applied for SN 190 visa not 189.


----------



## shresthaz (Jul 13, 2013)

@mirza_755

Don't other people have this CO? I mean most of the people in this thread with Team 31 has E as their CO.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

dahalrosan said:


> You applied in December and still no GRANT???


Yes..........as a Bangladesh and 189 applicant, security assessment is a default matter and we need to wait a long....Lets see what will happen next


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

shresthaz said:


> @mirza_755
> 
> Don't other people have this CO? I mean most of the people in this thread with Team 31 has E as their CO.


Hi, CO BD was assigned in 15th Feb, and after checking and few processing he has assigned new position in DIAC and handed over my case to KD. Reehan from Pakistan (190 applicant) was same issue and received grant on 10th june. However, as you are under 190 and I believe you will get your grant soon if there is no issue. I don't know any guys under CO KD (T31)


----------



## SailOZ (May 18, 2013)

mirza_755 said:


> Yes..........as a Bangladesh and 189 applicant, security assessment is a default matter and we need to wait a long....Lets see what will happen next


what is this "security" check all about? what kind of "checks" can they conduct anyway in Australia?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

shresthaz said:


> I've applied for SN 190 visa not 189.


Phew: then Good luck mate!


----------



## edu (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi All,
I was assigned to this team. I have uploaded all documents as requested and almost 4 months before. So, far no progress on it!!


Thanks!
Santhosh


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

@ edu- which visa subclass? 4 months..thats a long wait.. In 190 subclass people who applied in june have already received their grant and late may applicant almost all..


----------



## edu (Sep 16, 2011)

Visa SubClass :189.


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

SailOZ said:


> what is this "security" check all about? what kind of "checks" can they conduct anyway in Australia?


Security assessment has performed by ASIO and below links may help you for details

ASIO » About ASIO - Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ)


----------



## Mohan512 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Submit a another new EOI ???*

Am also in the same boat like last few who are awaiting for grant for 2012-13 quoto! && as we know 2013-14 SOL slots were reset, slots are filling up fastly!

So my weird question is "Can I submit a new EOI for 2013-14 quota even though my file is processing for 2012-13 year" to be on safer side , as am worried my CO may reject my file and by that time all slots may be finished for this year? 

I have patience to wait for CO reply, but worried about this years quota!! 

Pls suggest...! 

FYI: I sent 2 emails so far, but no reply, and its going to voice mails always..



S/w Engineer |Invite 4 Feb 13 | 60 points |CO 15 Apr 13 | PCC & Med 15 Mar 13 | Team31 (JC) | Awaitng 189 grant


----------



## Odala (May 29, 2013)

shresthaz said:


> I am little confused with your timeline. How can your CO be allocated on 8 May when you actually lodged on 23 May?


Sorry for that the month was Apr

Subclass:189 EOI 25 Mar13; Lodged on 23rd Apr; CO E allocated 8May; Meds&Pcc: 24May Grant 5 July 13


----------



## edu (Sep 16, 2011)

Below is the reply, i got from CO after submitting all documents and spending 4.5 months wait time on my application.

_"The status of this visa application has not changed since my last reply. Please be advised your this visa application is still undergoing routine processing.

I am still awaiting the completion of the various checks being undertaken on this application. This includes checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time. 

Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application as some cases may take some time to finalise. 

Please note that DIAC has no influence over the time taken to complete these checks and our office is not provided with details on why the checking process is delayed. However you can be assured that your application is actively being assessed and you will be advised as soon as an outcome is achieved."_

Iam not sure as what checks he\she is referring to? I have 10+ years of work experience with masters from reputed university. Does anybody got a similar note from CO?

Santhosh


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

edu said:


> Below is the reply, i got from CO after submitting all documents and spending 4.5 months wait time on my application.
> 
> _"The status of this visa application has not changed since my last reply. Please be advised your this visa application is still undergoing routine processing.
> 
> ...


4.5 months of security check..insane. good i applied for 190 visa subclass..Those whole applied for this visa subclass ..June applicants have recieved grants already


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Guys, If anyone was allocated to Team31, and not getting response from CO, you need to call DIAC as this team does not operates any more.


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

rupinder.jit said:


> Guys, If anyone was allocated to Team31, and not getting response from CO, you need to call DIAC as this team does not operates any more.


Yes You are right about team 31. But, whenever you send a message to CO who used to work in Team 31, you'll receive an auto reply from team 33.
Does anyone have the other experience ?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

Farbod said:


> Yes You are right about team 31. But, whenever you send a message to CO who used to work in Team 31, you'll receive an auto reply from team 33.
> Does anyone have the other experience ?


If you are getting response back from team33 if sending mail to team31 then you better send e-mail to team33 mention your TRN - DOB - Name in subject.


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

rupinder.jit said:


> If you are getting response back from team33 if sending mail to team31 then you better send e-mail to team33 mention your TRN - DOB - Name in subject.


As soon as I received her first response from team 33, I replied on that email. So, I send email to team 33; accordingly, my dear CO sends email from team 33 and she knows everything which she needs regarding my case


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

How does one come to know that their application is undergoing external security checks ?

Did you ask them or they informed you as part of standard response ?


mirza_755 said:


> ....and now my case is under security assessment.


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

Guys saw some movement on the application just now -
"_
Status: Finalised
Grant letter	16 Jul 2013	Letter Created View grant letter	
Next steps
The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for._"


Two things - Cannot see the grant letter when clicked and second the health exam requirement.

Has anyone else seen the health exam requirement after finalized status or is it one of the tech bugs?


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

expa2020a said:


> Guys saw some movement on the application just now -
> "_
> Status: Finalised
> Grant letter	16 Jul 2013	Letter Created View grant letter
> ...



That's glitch in the system. Try unblocking pop up's you will be able to download grant letter


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

Grant letter PDF email was sent to partner's email ID who is primary.
So finally got it .

I wish good luck and success to anyone that is going through the process.
The journey was pretty good due to all valuable information provided by the community here and the Australasia Expat forum. My sincere thanks .

Cheers.




rupinder.jit said:


> That's glitch in the system. Try unblocking pop up's you
> will be able to download grant letter


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

expa2020a said:


> Grant letter PDF email was sent to partner's email ID who is primary.
> So finally got it .
> 
> I wish good luck and success to anyone that is going through the process.
> ...


congrats mate :clap2:
I saw some movement on the application as well
"
Although the status is: In progress," The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."


----------



## imranali82 (Jun 26, 2013)

expa2020a said:


> How does one come to know that their application is undergoing external security checks ?
> 
> Did you ask them or they informed you as part of standard response ?


In my case I asked my CO specifically when my SC was initiated, to which she replied with the month. 

Hope it helps

Regards


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

Farbod said:


> congrats mate :clap2:
> I saw some movement on the application as well
> "
> Although the status is: In progress," The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."




I'm totally confused
Organize your health examinations link has been appeared again 
I see no changes again


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

expa2020a said:


> Grant letter PDF email was sent to partner's email ID who is primary.
> So finally got it .
> 
> I wish good luck and success to anyone that is going through the process.
> ...


No need to think about external security check. Congrats mate


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

expa2020a said:


> Grant letter PDF email was sent to partner's email ID who is primary.
> So finally got it .
> 
> I wish good luck and success to anyone that is going through the process.
> ...


how many points did u claim,any emp verification done by diac


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

Partner claimed 60.

Not sure if Diac did emp verif. because we did not get in touch with the employers to as if the diac/acs called.



rahul897 said:


> how many points did u claim,any emp verification done by diac


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks mate ..wish you luck


Farbod said:


> congrats mate :clap2:


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks mate ..yea, I started to think if it went in for ext. check, but its all good now .
Hope things work out for you soon 


mirza_755 said:


> No need to think about external security check. Congrats mate


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

expa2020a said:


> Thanks mate ..yea, I started to think if it went in for ext. check, but its all good now .
> Hope things work out for you soon


were ur meds referred


----------



## shresthaz (Jul 13, 2013)

rupinder.jit said:


> Guys, If anyone was allocated to Team31, and not getting response from CO, you need to call DIAC as this team does not operates any more.


Do we need to call them or an email will be enough? What if someone is not aware of this development? Will his application will be lost? Please respond to my queries. Thanks.


----------



## gwittles (May 8, 2013)

expa2020a said:


> Guys saw some movement on the application just now -
> "_
> Status: Finalised
> Grant letter	16 Jul 2013	Letter Created View grant letter
> ...


I have my grant letter and have for a couple of months and yet this also showed up on my page as of 1st of july.

I am paying no attention and hoping to go through


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

The application was made onshore and the meds were sent by MediBank electronically to Diac



rahul897 said:


> were ur meds referred


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

true. After getting the grant letter I can still see -

_"Next steps
Organise your health examinations"_

Definitely a bug.



gwittles said:


> I have my grant letter and have for a couple of months and yet this also showed up on my page as of 1st of july.
> 
> I am paying no attention and hoping to go through


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

expa2020a said:


> The application was made onshore and the meds were sent by MediBank electronically to Diac


my app has been done onshore and my meds were sent electronically to diac,this means meds wont be referred if meds are done from medibank?


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

Sry I am not really sure what is meant by ' medicals referred' .

But bottom line is that all they need is mediBank electronic report .
We did not do anything else with regards to medicals . 
Also we called them to confirm if medicals were received as the "organize health check' link never went away , which apparently was/is a tech bug .



rahul897 said:


> my app has been done onshore and my meds were sent electronically to diac,this means meds wont be referred if meds are done from medibank?


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

expa2020a said:


> Sry I am not really sure what is meant by ' medicals referred' .
> 
> But bottom line is that all they need is mediBank electronic report .
> We did not do anything else with regards to medicals .
> Also we called them to confirm if medicals were received as the "organize health check' link never went away , which apparently was/is a tech bug .


have u claimed overseas work exp points ? and were u working while applying onshore app


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

rahul897 said:


> have u claimed overseas work exp points ? and were u working while applying onshore app


yes & yes (partner)


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

expa2020a said:


> yes & yes (partner)


did emp verifcation take place for u or ur partner


----------



## PAK1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

Dear all,
I am 190 applicant.co allocated 2 May.waiting for grant.How much wait time for 190 applicant. any other 190 applicant in team 31,co allocated in MAY?
Please share DIAC phone no. for status info.

Thanks


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi, Today I emailed my PCC to my CO at team 31. I received two acknowledgment email, one from team 31 and another from team 33. Any reason why they send me the same email from two teams? Have they merged these team together do you think?


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Australia1 said:


> Hi, Today I emailed my PCC to my CO at team 31. I received two acknowledgment email, one from team 31 and another from team 33. Any reason why they send me the same email from two teams? Have they merged these team together do you think?


It means your CO works in both team. Many people has the same experience.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> It means your CO works in both team. Many people has the same experience.


team 31 doesnot works anymore team 33 is the team on the behalf of team31. so if you got mail earlier from team31 then now you need to send mail to team33


----------



## maskisme (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I intend to get a Australian PR via the 189 visa. I've got a positive Skills Assessment from IEA and will be submitting an EOI by tomorrow. 

However, I have been informed that I would need to submit payslips/bank statements for my entire employment period. I have payslips and bank statements for last two years only. Will this be a problem?

Thanks 

Subclass 189 | MSA EIA: 07/13 | EOI: 02/08/13 | Rest still awaits....


----------



## maskisme (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I intend to get a Australian PR via the 189 visa. I've got a positive Skills Assessment from IEA and will be submitting an EOI by tomorrow. 

However, I have been informed that I would need to submit payslips/bank statements for my entire employment period. I have payslips and bank statements for last two years only. Will this be a problem?

Thanks 

Subclass 189 | MSA EIA: 07/13 | EOI: 02/08/13 | Rest still awaits....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

U dont need to submit docs at the EOI stage.. U will need them once a CO is assigned after u lodge the application. In my case i submitted 6 months of sal slips. Incase u have more than one employers in the past then u need to provide as much proof as possible.. so if u have an old salary slip lying around save it..  All the best!!!


----------



## maskisme (Aug 1, 2013)

arun.madhavan81 said:


> U dont need to submit docs at the EOI stage.. U will need them once a CO is assigned after u lodge the application. In my case i submitted 6 months of sal slips. Incase u have more than one employers in the past then u need to provide as much proof as possible.. so if u have an old salary slip lying around save it..  All the best!!!


Thanks Arun.

I am a civil engineer and have intermittent job experience. I do not have salary slips or bank statements from my first two employers as they paid me in cash. However, I have salary slips for last two years (two employers). Also, I have tax returns for last three years (including this year: assessment year 2013-14).

Will that be a problem at a later stage? Is there a way out?

Thanks


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

maskisme said:


> Thanks Arun.
> 
> I am a civil engineer and have intermittent job experience. I do not have salary slips or bank statements from my first two employers as they paid me in cash. However, I have salary slips for last two years (two employers). Also, I have tax returns for last three years (including this year: assessment year 2013-14).
> 
> ...


Mate you are required to provide proof of employment. So anything from a contract to a salary slip will usually suffice.
Always remember the rule is the more u provide the safer you are.
There is no such thing as too many documents. Dig every piece of evidence that can prove ur employment history and then leave it to the Case officers discretion.:fingerscrossed:
Thanks


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

btw .. i dont remember giving any bank statements..


----------



## PAK1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

dear all,

I got grant letter today. within 4 months application lodge.

*190Appl:3April2013,CO-3May2013- Grant-01-08-2013*

Pray for future.Thanks to MY Almighty ALLAH.


----------



## maskisme (Aug 1, 2013)

arun.madhavan81 said:


> Mate you are required to provide proof of employment. So anything from a contract to a salary slip will usually suffice.
> Always remember the rule is the more u provide the safer you are.
> There is no such thing as too many documents. Dig every piece of evidence that can prove ur employment history and then leave it to the Case officers discretion.:fingerscrossed:
> Thanks


Thanks a lot Arun.

I hope that my letter of employment and relieving letter along with references satisfies the CO :fingerscrossed:

Congratulations! So when are you moving? R u luking for a job first and then will make the move? 

All the best!


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

PAK1919 said:


> dear all,
> 
> I got grant letter today. within 4 months application lodge.
> 
> ...


Hi mate,

Thats the most awesome news one can hear in life..I hope you wil lhave a great life ahead..Can u tell what else CO asked me? whether he called your employer to verify your employment? whether your medicals got referred. which state did you apply? when do you plan to fly to australia?

enjoy.............


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

maskisme said:


> Thanks a lot Arun.
> 
> I hope that my letter of employment and relieving letter along with references satisfies the CO :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


Im moving mid sept.. Will go there and look for a job.
Going to Adelaide!!!


----------



## edu (Sep 16, 2011)

*Grant!*

Hello All,

Note1 :

My case is finalized and I just got the grant mail today. Though the process is little daunting for me, waiting on for a period more than 6 months since submission,but it seems patience is the virtue and finally got the grant today. Though this grant evokes mixed emotions for me , but timing of this at the juncture where i just joined a new organization after my seven years stay in the previous organization is little bewildering and iam pondering over this to see whether i should proceed further with this or not. Havent decided though!!

I believe there was some confusion because of my surname and the records I submitted at various levels ( education,work,government ids etc ) . That is what i could realize from the discussion with case officer and so is the reason seems to be for this inherent delay.

Note2 :

I also wanted to use this communication to inquire if there are any people( It seems there are quiet a few available, understood when googled on this forum ) travelling to AUS in this month or next, and so can help exchange few thoughts, may be this will be a mutual benefit. May be we can discuss over skype, i have mentioned my skypeid here. 



Regards,
Santhosh
skypeid: santhosh.edukulla


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

edu said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Note1 :
> 
> ...


conngrats,i applied for 189 with 60pts, but after submiting pcc and meds ,no reply from CO,she doesnt even reply to my one email which i sent.any iea wats taking so long ,ii think my meds not refereed,how many points u claimed?im in sydney now ,rahul897 at yahoo.com,any info u can contact me


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

edu said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Note1 :
> 
> ...



Hi Sanothosh,

Congratulations for the GRANT and have a nice life ahead in AUstralia. Btw, where are you moving?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

arun.madhavan81 said:


> Im moving mid sept.. Will go there and look for a job.
> Going to Adelaide!!!


I am coming to Adelaide soon..my brother lives there


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

edu said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Note1 :
> 
> ...



congrats mate
after a long time finally we received a good news with regard to a visa which is granted to some one in this team:clap2:
Would you please share your time line ?


----------



## frodo12 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Team 31 --> Team 33*

Just to reconfirm what has already been mentioned earlier. 

I communicated with my CO yesterday who, as per DIAC, was supposed to be part of team 31. However the mail signature in the response mail clearly mentioned team 33. From that we can assume team 31 has now been merged with team 33. In fact, I received 2 acknowledgement emails - one from team 31 and the other from team 33.


----------



## rupinder.jit (Jun 20, 2012)

frodo12 said:


> Just to reconfirm what has already been mentioned earlier.
> 
> I communicated with my CO yesterday who, as per DIAC, was supposed to be part of team 31. However the mail signature in the response mail clearly mentioned team 33. From that we can assume team 31 has now been merged with team 33. In fact, I received 2 acknowledgement emails - one from team 31 and the other from team 33.


If you have received acknowledgement e-mail from team33 then you need to contact team33 no need to contact team31. if you can you can call DIAC to check with for allocated team to your case.


----------



## edu (Sep 16, 2011)

rahul897 said:


> conngrats,i applied for 189 with 60pts, but after submiting pcc and meds ,no reply from CO,she doesnt even reply to my one email which i sent.any iea wats taking so long ,ii think my meds not refereed,how many points u claimed?im in sydney now ,rahul897 at yahoo.com,any info u can contact me


60 points and not yet decided on whether to go to sydney\melbourne or stay here for some more time in my new job.h


----------



## Mohan512 (Jul 3, 2012)

Congrats PPBad!! Am waiting for my 189 grant. My CO is JC. 
Can you pls let me know the contact number for the same. I had tried calling JC number (in the bottom of CO allocation mail) but always going to Voice mail..!


----------



## oz_dreams (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi All,
Finally some movement in my case as CO has asked fo VAC2 payment.
I have made the VAC2 payment on 13th August (Tuesday) and waiting.
I assume this is the last step before we receive our Grant.


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

Mohan512 said:


> Congrats PPBad!! Am waiting for my 189 grant. My CO is JC.
> Can you pls let me know the contact number for the same. I had tried calling JC number (in the bottom of CO allocation mail) but always going to Voice mail..!


JC was mine too.. sweet guy.. spoke to him once for about 10 mins and very patiently explained everything i needed.
All the best..!!!


----------



## frodo12 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Grant Received*

Received my grant letter today morning, at a time when I was least expecting it.  Made my day. CO took a month to finalize things. 

Best of luck to other folks from Team 31.


----------



## Australia1 (Apr 29, 2013)

frodo12 said:


> Received my grant letter today morning, at a time when I was least expecting it.  Made my day. CO took a month to finalize things.
> 
> Best of luck to other folks from Team 31.


Congratulations frodo.


----------



## frodo12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Australia1 said:


> Congratulations frodo.


Thanks man !!! Best of luck to you


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> Hi..Anyone got a CO by the initials J.C from Team 31. Just wanted to know the feedback of this CO.
> 
> I called him today to know the status of my application. He said that he cannot share any info with me as I have hired a migration agency to do all the talking and paperwork, but i can fill a form 1026 and send it to him if i want to know the status of my application.
> 
> ...


JC was mine.. sweet guy.. spoke to him once for about 10 mins and very patiently explained everything i needed.
Since you have applied thru an agent its best to bother ur agent rather than the CO. You have signed an affidavit authorising ur agent to do this on ur behalf and hence they will not disclose anything to u..
All the best..!!!


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

arun.madhavan81 said:


> JC was mine.. sweet guy.. spoke to him once for about 10 mins and very patiently explained everything i needed.
> Since you have applied thru an agent its best to bother ur agent rather than the CO. You have signed an affidavit authorising ur agent to do this on ur behalf and hence they will not disclose anything to u..
> All the best..!!!


Thanks  Appreciate


----------



## oz_dreams (Mar 9, 2013)

Friends !

Finally its my day today ! Got the Golden Mail today !!!

It was a long journey with lots of ups and downs but patience is the Key.

I submitted Statutory Declaration for PCC waiver on 26th August and got the GRANT today.

This forum has been an excellent source of support and hats off to everyone for helping each other.

There were few areas where I could not find much information from others and would like to mention here so that anyone in similar situation can refer to this.

I did not have PCC from Cambodia although I stayed in Phnom Penh, Cambodia for around 2 years. I managed to get a waiver for this.
And second one was although I claimed points for 8 years of experience but I had only 6 years of payslip.

Do send me private message and I will be more than happy to help/guide in whatever ways I can.

I am planning to do the landing in October (Melbourne) and finally moving in February 2014.

FARBOD I am anxiously waiting for your grant ! Dont lose hope and your turn will come.
Its time to have a BLASSTTT !!!!!:flame::flame::flame::flame:eace:


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

oz_dreams said:


> Friends !
> 
> Finally its my day today ! Got the Golden Mail today !!!
> 
> ...


many congrats... have a blast. party...:thumb::thumb:


----------



## mirza_755 (Jul 25, 2012)

oz_dreams said:


> Friends !
> 
> Finally its my day today ! Got the Golden Mail today !!!
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## IndianOZ (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi even our CO initial is E, Brisbane Team 31. how is she?


----------



## pnk (Jul 6, 2012)

oz_dreams said:


> Hi All,
> Finally some movement in my case as CO has asked fo VAC2 payment.
> I have made the VAC2 payment on 13th August (Tuesday) and waiting.
> I assume this is the last step before we receive our Grant.


what is VAC2 Payment. I have been allocated CO with Initial E. Any idea about her?


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

oz_dreams said:


> Friends !
> 
> Finally its my day today ! Got the Golden Mail today !!!
> 
> ...


Hi pal, congrats and wish you the best :clap2:
I am still waiting


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello Friends..

A little update. After asking for my Medicals, PCC and Proof of Relationship in June 2013, My CO has asked again for my PCC. (The PCC which i provided him earlier in June 2013 is expired now as i got it done a year ago)

Well .. My consultant told me that it is a good sign as he seems to be back on my case which is pending since long. Trying to get my PCC done again within this week and lloking for a Grant this time.. God please help and Folks please pray for me and everybody else!!

Regards
Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## IndianOZ (Mar 17, 2013)

May God bless you with the golden mail Ishaanchal  Ganapati Bappa Morya!!


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

IndianOZ said:


> May God bless you with the golden mail Ishaanchal  Ganapati Bappa Morya!!


Hi Friends,

I have been assigned Brisbane GSM Team 34 and first my CO was N and now my CO is K. My My medical was cleared back in Apr 2013 but my case was kept on hold since we were expectinng the Baby so CO asked me to wait untill the baby arrival. Now my spouse and Child medical has been cleared and waiting for Grant....

Can any body tell me how long i need to be waiting???

Any comments for CO initial with K


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

Dear Mates,
Finally I received the golden mail. Our visas (My wife and I) have been granted just today.
I couldn't be in this situation without your help and support.
Best wishes for all of you and thank you for all your help and support.
kind regards,
Farbod


----------



## Farbod (Mar 3, 2013)

oz_dreams said:


> Friends !
> 
> Finally its my day today ! Got the Golden Mail today !!!
> 
> ...


Hi mate,
finally I received the golden mail
Thank your for your positive energy and all help and support.
Best wishes for your next step.
regards,
Farbod


----------



## oz_dreams (Mar 9, 2013)

Very Happy to read that Farbod !!!!!
Enjoy and have a blast. May be we meet up in Melbourne......


----------



## skcetarun23 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Received Grant within 15 days.

Processed by Brisbane GSM Team 31.

Super fast!!!!!


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

guys can anyone share the number for - TEAM 32 GSM Brisbane


----------

